# Branco



## Asudem (4 Luglio 2010)

Davate del branco a me, Angelodelmale e Brugola quando eravamo solo tre amiche che spesso condividevano gli scritti delle altre e si ritrovavano una nei pensieri dell'altra.Amiche, tutto qua.

Nel caso fosse questo il significato di branco a me sta bene.
Un 'identità collettiva, un pensiero comune, un'empatia collettiva che fa condividere pensieri e parole pur non perdendo la propria personalità.

Ci avete additate come le artefici della fine del forum, di un'era del forum perchè davamo "pane al pane vino al vino" e dicevamo come la pensavamo senza orpelli e filtri come avevamo sempre fatto.

Ce ne siamo andate.

Alcuni coglioni l'hanno visto come un ultimatum, come una minaccia, quando in realtà era solo non avere più niente da dire in un bar dove fino al giorno prima si condividevano cose in comune.

Amicizie virtuali rotte dopo anni (e per fortuna cazzo visto la consistenza), amicizie su facebook che sbarravano la porta in nome di sa il cazzo cosa.

Io, a dispetto di tanto, di tutto , torno qui e cosa trovo?

Racconti pseudo amorosi,sessuali di famiglie intipiedite che puntano l'ultimo cavallo sul forum, racconti stantii su altrettanto stantie storie, gelo da parte di vecchi utenti coi quali ho condiviso tanto.

E in ultimo, alla prima ,vecchi cani incazzati che attaccano alla gola un vecchio pastore del forum.

Ma farvi un esamino di coscienza no?
Venite qua nei momenti morti e dispensate consigli a poveri cristi come voi senza sapere un cazzo di niente,,buttate un giudizio su altri poveri cristi e mettete alla gogna un povero cristo che avevate accettato come moderatore/amministratore dopo che l'hanno buttato giù dal carro.

Scoperchiate il tappo del pentolone dei vecchi rancori e ,insieme, col branco (perchè da soli siete troppo viglliacchi) date addosso al pirla di turno.

Siete il peggior campionario d'umanità che mi sia mai capitato di leggere.

Rancorosi,stantii, vigliacchi e pusillanimi.

Vi eccitate come cani in amore alla prima pseudo troia che vi chiede qual è la vs posizione preferita che vi racconta le sue pugnette sotto alle lenzuole  e v'infarcite di sermoni buonisti e  se uno non vuole essere preso per il culo e ribatte passa per il cattivone che non ha parole buone per nessuno.

Siete pessimi.

Guardatevi allo specchio prima di scrivere qui e dispensar consigli.-

ma attentamente.

Branco di coglioni


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Luglio 2010)

hai dimenticato i nomi,cognomi e indirizzi....:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2010)

Ma sai che hai ragione?


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che hai ragione?


io o asu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> io o asu?


 Asu!!!
...tu no perché i nick li ha fatti, anche se mancano gli indirizzi..
Io avevo detto cose simili, ma in un modo che forse non era ugualmente chiaro e diretto.


----------



## aristocat (5 Luglio 2010)

Asudem,... a caldo, anche se arrivo tardi, mi dispiace il fatto che certi "amici" e persone con cui condividevi tanto da anni siano "evaporati" così facilmente. E' sempre brutto. 
Ma illuminante, comunque. L'ennesima riprova che i veri amici sono sempre pochissimi. 

Sul resto: la tua è un'opinione rispettabile. Sul fatto che qui ci sia chi non ci abbia capito molto sui sentimenti ...se guardo me allo specchio, è solo disarmante per quanto è vero .

Però quel poco che ci ho capito sono lieta di condividerlo, via.:singleeye:

ciao.
ari


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Davate del branco a me, Angelodelmale e Brugola quando eravamo solo tre amiche che spesso condividevano gli scritti delle altre e si ritrovavano una nei pensieri dell'altra.Amiche, tutto qua.
> 
> Nel caso fosse questo il significato di branco a me sta bene.
> Un 'identità collettiva, un pensiero comune, un'empatia collettiva che fa condividere pensieri e parole pur non perdendo la propria personalità.
> ...


 

andiamo bene... diocaro....


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Davate del branco a me, Angelodelmale e Brugola quando eravamo solo tre amiche che spesso condividevano gli scritti delle altre e si ritrovavano una nei pensieri dell'altra.Amiche, tutto qua.
> 
> Nel caso fosse questo il significato di branco a me sta bene.
> Un 'identità collettiva, un pensiero comune, un'empatia collettiva che fa condividere pensieri e parole pur non perdendo la propria personalità.
> ...



Buongiorno anche a te carissima. :mexican:


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che hai ragione?


 
Concordo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

non capisco dove stia il branco; per ora l'unica forma di aggregazione è quella che afferma che ci sia.
admin togli le sospensioni , confrontati con fedifrago in privato e che il buon senso ci  illumini


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

Pare anche a me che sia ora di usare il buon senso.
Detesto i branchi.:unhappy:


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

*Asu*

cazzo, ho scritto di là senza aver letto le tue ragioni di qua.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che hai ragione?


 

eh si...


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Noto con piacere che la parola "cazzo" non è stata censurata.

(Il turpiloquio è una cosa, e la volgarità  è un'altra)


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

no. non ha proprio ragione, almeno in questo caso.
mi dispiace solo sia stata bannata e quindi impossibilitata a rispondere.


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Pare anche a me che sia ora di usare il buon senso.
> Detesto i branchi.:unhappy:


 Ma in questo caso quale sarebbe il branco in questione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. non ha proprio ragione, almeno in questo caso.
> *mi dispiace solo sia stata bannata* e quindi impossibilitata a rispondere.


 ...allora ha ragione... :singleeye:


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Davate del branco a me, Angelodelmale e Brugola quando eravamo solo tre amiche che spesso condividevano gli scritti delle altre e si ritrovavano una nei pensieri dell'altra.Amiche, tutto qua.
> 
> Nel caso fosse questo il significato di branco a me sta bene.
> Un 'identità collettiva, un pensiero comune, un'empatia collettiva che fa condividere pensieri e parole pur non perdendo la propria personalità.
> ...



Comunque cara Asu, non me ne volere ma trovo questo thread non veritiero e alquanto di cattivo gusto. Mi spiace.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*..........*

Ho rispetto per Asu....spesso non ho condiviso le sue opinioni...ma non ho capito mica a chi si riferisce!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho rispetto per Asu....spesso non ho condiviso le sue opinioni...ma non ho capito mica a chi si riferisce!!!!


 Togli gli occhiali scuri.


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma in questo caso quale sarebbe il branco in questione?


 
Non lo so. Detesto i branchi, a meno che non siano di animali.


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...allora ha ragione... :singleeye:


guarda... so già come potrebbe svilupparsi questo scambio di vedute..
io sono da sempre contro il ban quindi con me spalanchi una porta aperta, ma non è sul ban che ha torto.


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho rispetto per Asu....spesso non ho condiviso le sue opinioni...ma non ho capito mica a chi si riferisce!!!!


io e te siamo i vecchi cani che hanno azzannato fedifrago al collo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non lo so. Detesto i branchi, a meno che non siano di animali.


 A me non piacciono neanche quelli... preferisco gli animali solitari. Fanno meno cazzate.


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me non piacciono neanche quelli... preferisco gli animali solitari. Fanno meno cazzate.


Anche io preferisco gli animali solitari...ma certo l'istinto animale non è colpevole.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Anna....*

Mhhh son contento di avergli dato il colpo di grazia allora!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io e te siamo i vecchi cani che hanno azzannato fedifrago al collo.


 
Cosa penso di Oscuro l'ho detto e lo sottoscrivo.
Di te, Anna, ho invece ben altra considerazione, e mi pare di averlo sempre dimostrato...non capisco cosa ti sia accaduto.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

*Anna e tutti*

no, scusate ma davvero è stata bannata ?!!!


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhhh son contento di avergli dato il colpo di grazia allora!!:mrgreen:


 
Alle spalle!!
Complimenti!!!
Ma d'altronde chi striscia, non vola....


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Alle spalle!!
> Complimenti!!!
> Ma d'altronde chi striscia, non vola....


IRIS, MA è STATA BANNATA aSU?


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> IRIS, MA è STATA BANNATA aSU?


Io ho letto Utente sospeso...ne so quanto te, per il resto...


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

admin, SE asu è STATA BANNATA VOGLIO CAPIRE PERCHE'.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ho letto Utente sospeso...ne so quanto te, per il resto...


ANCHE IO iris, ma non voglio credere che lo sia stata.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> guarda... so già come potrebbe svilupparsi questo scambio di vedute..
> io sono da sempre contro il ban quindi con me spalanchi una porta aperta, ma non è sul ban che ha torto.


 
ANNA, tu cosa hai capito?


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche io preferisco gli animali solitari...ma certo l'istinto animale non è colpevole.


Certo che no. Ma dove c'è società, nasce inevitabilmente gerarchia... con tutto quello che comporta. Anche tra animali.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Irsi*

:rotfl::rotfl:Alle spalle?:rotfl:Sfido a trovar un altro utente che esprima il tuo stupido concetto!!Torna a scuola idiota!!:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ANCHE IO iris, ma non voglio credere che lo sia stata.


 E' stata bannata da Gio che ha detto chiaramente che si era incazzato e se c'erano altri che volevano farsi bannare.
Io mi aspettavo di essere bannata stamattina perché ho approvato subito i post di Asu.
Certo se venissero bannati tutti quelli che hanno approvato la posizione espressa da Asu ...finirebbe come diceva ieri Fabry...ne rimararrà uno solo!!
Ridicolo che ciò avvenga dopo aver annunciato di voler abolire la moderazione "di parte" e di voler introdurre la moderazione "democratica" ...mi pare la democrazia della DDR...


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Cosa penso di Oscuro l'ho detto e lo sottoscrivo.
> Di te, Anna, ho invece ben altra considerazione, e mi pare di averlo sempre dimostrato...non capisco cosa ti sia accaduto.


non mi è accudo niente..con fedifrago siamo ai ferri corti da quando io e altri di dol abbiamo messo piede nel forum. è inziato tutto con battibecchi ridicoli e al tempo io non avevo ancora capito che fedifrago scriveva anche in un forum che bazzicavamo io, asu, minerva, tati ecc ecc.. cioè metro.
non siamo mai andati d'accordo ed è poù che visibile in tutti i post di baruffa che ci siamo rivolti. io non ho niente di personale contro fedifrago, non è ho neanche lontanamente il motivo, ma per il modo in cui si è comportato come moderatore ne ho a pacchi. mi sono incavolata nera, sabato, perché ha usato un discorso nato su metro in cui mi ero abbastanza sbilanciata su una mia preferenza sessuale,per attaccarmi qua. solo questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Alle spalle?:rotfl:Sfido a trovar un altro utente che esprima il tuo stupido concetto!!Torna a scuola idiota!!:up:


 Ma chi vuoi che raccolga le tue sfide... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' stata bannata da Gio che ha detto chiaramente che si era incazzato e se c'erano altri che volevano farsi bannare.
> Io mi aspettavo di essere bannata stamattina perché ho approvato subito i post di Asu.
> Certo se venissero bannati tutti quelli che hanno approvato la posizione espressa da Asu ...finirebbe come diceva ieri Fabry...ne rimararrà uno solo!!
> Ridicolo che ciò avvenga dopo aver annunciato di voler abolire la moderazione "di parte" e di voler introdurre la moderazione "democratica" ...mi pare la democrazia della DDR...


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non mi è accudo niente..con fedifrago siamo ai ferri corti da quando io e altri di dol abbiamo messo piede nel forum. è inziato tutto con battibecchi ridicoli e al tempo io non avevo ancora capito che fedifrago scriveva anche in un forum che bazzicavamo io, asu, minerva, tati ecc ecc.. cioè metro.
> non siamo mai andati d'accordo ed è poù che visibile in tutti i post di baruffa che ci siamo rivolti. io non ho niente di personale contro fedifrago, non è ho neanche lontanamente il motivo, ma per il modo in cui si è comportato come moderatore ne ho a pacchi. mi sono incavolata nera, sabato, perché ha usato un discorso nato su metro in cui mi ero abbastanza sbilanciata su una mia preferenza sessuale,per attaccarmi qua. solo questo.


Capisco.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

*-grazie persa-*

.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non mi è accudo niente..con fedifrago siamo ai ferri corti da quando io e altri di dol abbiamo messo piede nel forum. è inziato tutto con battibecchi ridicoli e al tempo io non avevo ancora capito che fedifrago scriveva anche in un forum che bazzicavamo io, asu, minerva, tati ecc ecc.. cioè metro.
> non siamo mai andati d'accordo ed è poù che visibile in tutti i post di baruffa che ci siamo rivolti. io non ho niente di personale contro fedifrago, non è ho neanche lontanamente il motivo, ma per il modo in cui si è comportato come moderatore ne ho a pacchi. mi sono incavolata nera, sabato, perché ha usato un discorso nato su metro in cui mi ero abbastanza sbilanciata su una mia preferenza sessuale,per attaccarmi qua. solo questo.


Capirai che preferenza originale ...io invece adoro il minestrone... e dai!!

Tu l'hai sempre attaccato e farlo stavolta, nella situazione attuale è stato davvero colpire alle spalle, anche per il simpatico alleato con cui l'hai fatto.

Il fatto che tu ti sia sentita rappresentante di tutto il gruppo di Dol mi pare ridicolo perché tu non sei certo sovrapponibile ad altri elementi da lì giunti, cat su tutti.

Ribadisco che dire che si è contro il ban è ridicolo se ci si trova in un luogo in cui il ban è applicato e ci si comporta in modo tale da farlo applicare.
Tu puoi essere contraria al carcere, ma se ti metti a urlare contro un sopruso per te, che viene riconosciuto come reato, sai bene che chi hai accusato verrà arrestato e messo in prigione. Non puoi chiamarti sempre fuori.


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

E va bene....

Io attendo pazientemente che si torni ad usare un poco di buon senso...oltre a tolleranza reciproca.


A presto, ragazzi.


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ANNA, tu cosa hai capito?


senti, io ho capito che asu si è incazzata per il ban di fedifrago e ne ha dette di tutti i colori a tutti.
a me può dire tutto quello che vuole come sempre, e non ho di certo mai avuto o provato rancori nei suoi confronti e se tornasse a scrivere ora dopo uno stronza detto con il cuore, per me sarebbe tutto come se non fosse successo niente- anzi spero che admin giovanni tolga il ban sia a lei che a fedifrago.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Ok. grazie Anna.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Persa*

Sai Persa mi meraviglia...che tu non abbia espresso la tua solidarietà femminile ad ANNA per il post di fedifrago.......sei spesso molto sensibile a certe volgarità....!Magari non mi meraviglio....:unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capirai che preferenza originale ...io invece adoro il minestrone... e dai!!
> 
> Tu l'hai sempre attaccato e farlo stavolta, nella situazione attuale è stato davvero colpire alle spalle, anche per il simpatico alleato con cui l'hai fatto.
> 
> ...


persa, per favore piantala... ok?
io non mi chiamo MAI fuori. sono qui e sto spiegando quello che penso a chi vede in me il male del forum, ma sono qui.
poi, senti.. io parlo di me e per me. ho citato dol solo per spiegare quando è inziato tutto e non per ergermi a capitano di una squadra più che squinternata e sgangherata cioè  quella degli ex dol, io compresa.
hai sempre il vizio di mettere la pezzetta dove non dovresti, anche quando non sai e immagini e basta.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Anna*

Ma dai...non puoi prendertela per i post di persa....:rotfl:!!Cerca di capire...per lei è un momento doloroso questo......!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Per Asu*

Per asu ho rispetto per la sua posizione e per il suo gesto...ma non condivisione!!


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

*poi*

mi sarei anche rotta di sentirmi dire che io sono contro il ban ma poi sono quella che lo provoca lamentandosi.
chiariso, per quel poco che serve, che io non ho mai segnalato nessuno, chiesto il ban di nessuno e mai provato piacere per un ban.
e, sempre per le menti che fanno fatica a distinguere un comportamento da persone adulte, rispetto ai bambini, dico che io mi sono incazzata con fedifrago e con lui avrei continuato a litigare, senza chiamare le guardie o la maestra.
e stop!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

Beh divertitevi tra voi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLM5G18u7s8&feature=related​


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh divertitevi tra voi.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLM5G18u7s8&feature=related​


 
e cioè?
lasci il forum in segno di disappunto?


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Poi*

Poi non ho capito...ma bastiamo io ed Anna a formare un branco?


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sarei anche rotta di sentirmi dire che io sono contro il ban ma poi sono quella che lo provoca lamentandosi.
> chiariso, per quel poco che serve, che io non ho mai segnalato nessuno, chiesto il ban di nessuno e mai provato piacere per un ban.
> e, sempre per le menti che fanno fatica a distinguere un comportamento da persone adulte, rispetto ai bambini, dico che io mi sono incazzata con fedifrago e con lui avrei continuato a litigare, senza chiamare le guardie o la maestra.
> e stop!


io ti credo. 
un po' ho imparato a conoscerti.


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi non ho capito...ma bastiamo io ed Anna a formare un branco?


uè mica che io vado in giro con il primo cane rognoso che passa, eh..
patti chiari: come stai messo a microcip, antipulci e antirabbica?:diffi:


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Luglio 2010)

Mi piace molto ciò che ha scritto Asu anche se non tutto ho capito perchè dopo quasi un anno tanbte cose di qui dentro ancora mi sfuggono... una cosa su tutte non capisco: perchè si banna o si caccia dal forum dopo che si è chiaramente fatto capire che si vuol tentare di andare avanti senza moderazione, senza ban, senza cani da guardia.... ma uno le sue opinioni senza esser volgare le può esprimere? dar contro qualcun altro o battibbeccare non vuol mica dire minacciare o esser volgari no? quantomeno per me queste due uniche cose non son condivisibili, per il rewsto siam tutti adulti, non sappiamo vedercela da noi se qualcuno prende di petto qualcun altro e magari lo accusa di poca coerenza o di atteggiamenti destabilizzanti la comunità? boh...


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Bene*

Bene!Annarè adesso però non lasciamolo solo!Prometti?


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi non ho capito...ma bastiamo io ed Anna a formare un branco?


basta con sto cazzo di branco, dai Oscuro...

non ci sono branchi, almeno non ora. ci sono precise individualità accomunate da simpatia , da empatia. tutto qui .
intanto sta andando a puttana tutto .
e se va avanti cosi ..mah...non sono affari miei, è di Giovanni il forum.
 benchè mi dispiaccia, proprio ora che non pareva vero che fossimo quasi tornati tutti.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Micio*

Infatti ero ironico....:up:!Dai diciamola tutta però!IL MARESCIALLO aveva veramente passato la misura.....spesso borderline....tira tira tira....poi è chiaro..finisce male...!Cmq l'avevo presagito.....ne vedo tanti piangere.....alla fine!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> basta con sto cazzo di branco, dai Oscuro...
> 
> non ci sono branchi, almeno non ora. ci sono precise individualità accomunate da simpatia , da empatia. tutto qui .
> intanto sta andando a puttana tutto .
> ...


 Forse piacciono di più altri utenti.
Forse si vuole fare una diversa politica e dare un'altra impostazione al forum.
Mi pare sia stato detto chiaramente quando si è difesa strenuamente la pluralità di voci come quelle di conte e contessa, messalina e c.
Del resto anche in altri tempi Gio aveva difeso il diritto e la buona fede di Cat.
Chi amministra il forum è libero di guidarlo a diventare quel che preferisce.
Chi lo frequenta di considerare se quel che sta diventando gli si confà.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Certamente*

Certo...d'altronde fedifrago aveva difeso utenti come DErerum...che minacciava denunce e querele....aveva spesso e volentieri espresso minacce neanche tanto velate...a più di un utente...nel mio caso anche oltre......!Insomma Non sei in malafede?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo...d'altronde fedifrago aveva difeso utenti come DErerum...che minacciava denunce e querele....aveva spesso e volentieri espresso minacce neanche tanto velate...a più di un utente...nel mio caso anche oltre......!Insomma Non sei in malafede?


A utenti come dererum non sei degno neppure di pulire le scarpe.
E piantala di tirar fuori polemiche antiche che ai nuovi non interessano e i vecchi conoscono troppo bene.
Sei veramente capace solo di sguazzare nel fango e se è vecchio lo rendi di nuovo umido.
Nel tuo fango restaci da solo.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse piacciono di più altri utenti.
> Forse si vuole fare una diversa politica e dare un'altra impostazione al forum.
> Mi pare sia stato detto chiaramente quando si è difesa strenuamente la pluralità di voci come quelle di conte e contessa, messalina e c.
> Del resto anche in altri tempi Gio aveva difeso il diritto e la buona fede di Cat.
> ...


 
scelte _editoriali ._ hai ragione_.:unhappy:_

ora mi torna tutto_._


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

però non ho capito una cosa: chi caspita farebbe parte del branco perché , ripeto,
mi pare che la maggioranza le stia dando ragione e ben pochi rimangono fuori dal coro di consensi...quindi ?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse piacciono di più altri utenti.
> Forse si vuole fare una diversa politica e dare un'altra impostazione al forum.
> Mi pare sia stato detto chiaramente quando si è difesa strenuamente la pluralità di voci come quelle di conte e contessa, messalina e c.
> Del resto anche in altri tempi Gio aveva difeso il diritto e la buona fede di Cat.
> ...


mi son collegata tardi e ho letto solo ora questo 3d

leggerò il resto di f libero per cercar di capire cos'è successo 
ma non posso credere che sia il post iniziale di questo 3d ad aver scatenato la sospensione di asu, dato che io avevo detto cose simili venerdì scorso e non mi risulta si essere stata sanzionata

...
sono comunque basita


----------



## xfactor (5 Luglio 2010)

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=684&highlight=miord



correva l'anno!

Occhio ai pvt, lì troverai molti falsi!


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=684&highlight=miord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai preso una botta in testa?:carneval:
che cazz di 3d hai linkato che non c'entra niente con il discorso?:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non ho capito una cosa: *chi caspita farebbe parte del branco* perché , ripeto,
> mi pare che la maggioranza le stia dando ragione e ben pochi rimangono fuori dal coro di consensi...quindi ?


 Ma infatti parlare di branco in questo caso è ridicolo...


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

personalmente penso che tanta aggressività non sia giustificata .


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> personalmente penso che tanta aggressività non sia giustificata .


 Vero. Anche perchè non ho mica capito il motivo originario della contesa...


----------



## xfactor (5 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai preso una botta in testa?:carneval:
> che cazz di 3d hai linkato che non c'entra niente con il discorso?:rotfl:



cazzo a che ora vai al mercato????


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Persa*

Sei troppo stupida per tentare di manipolare qualcuno...e troppo in malafede.....ti conosciamo tutti ormai.....e da troppo tempo!Le tue levate di scudi poi...spesso risibili e inopportuni....tu sei quella che dava dell'impotente a chi girava con quto potenti....:rotfl::rotfl:enunciando non so e da dove quale similitudine....:rotfl:!Adesso capisco il tuo dolore...ma insomma non è morto nessuno dai....sorridi!!:up:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

Ho letto mi aspettavo che qualcuno che avesse capito spiegasse. Io non ho capito ma evidentemente non ho tutti i pezzi del puzzle.


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho letto mi aspettavo che qualcuno che avesse capito spiegasse. Io non ho capito ma evidentemente non ho tutti i pezzi del puzzle.


Ho l'impressione che il motivo vero non l'abbia capito nessuno... sai, come la canzonetta comica tedesca :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Molti*

Infatti è ridicolo!!!:up:


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> cazzo a che ora vai al mercato????


non ci vado :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei troppo stupida per tentare di manipolare qualcuno...e troppo in malafede.....ti conosciamo tutti ormai.....e da troppo tempo!Le tue levate di scudi poi...spesso risibili e inopportuni....tu sei quella che dava dell'impotente a chi girava con quto potenti....:rotfl::rotfl:enunciando non so e da dove quale similitudine....:rotfl:!Adesso capisco il tuo dolore...ma insomma non è morto nessuno dai....sorridi!!:up:


dacci un taglio


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

No, non trovo l'incazzatura di Asu ridicola.

magari si puo' non  comprendere, magari non si puo' condividere, ma ridicola NO.


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho letto mi aspettavo che qualcuno che avesse capito spiegasse. Io non ho capito ma evidentemente non ho tutti i pezzi del puzzle.


 
Neanche io ho tutti i pezzi del puzzle. Concordo con Asudem su molte cose, anche se leggo oggi i motivi che hanno condotto lei, Angelodelmale e brugola a lasciare il vecchio forum...di quanto è accaduto su metropolis, poi, so meno di niente...
Una cosa mi viene in mente:  il forum  è allo sfascio. Se sia voluto o meno, non ho idea...

Torno al mio silenzio. Credo poco ci sia da fare.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Minerva*

Dico inesattezze?O magari è persa a dover dare un taglio?Che dici?Insomma in 4 anni credo di conoscere ben il soggetto....magari meglio di te....e fino a prova contraria.....e lei che stà in sofferenza e abbiam tutti chiaro il motivo....!Se non le sta bene la porta è aperta....usò la stessa terminologia quando c'era il suo eroe al timone....!!


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Neanche io ho tutti i pezzi del puzzle. Concordo con Asudem su molte cose, anche se leggo oggi i motivi che hanno condotto lei, Angelodelmale e brugola a lasciare il vecchio forum...di quanto è accaduto su metropolis, poi, so meno di niente...
> Una cosa mi viene in mente: il forum è allo sfascio. Se sia voluto o meno, non ho idea...
> 
> Torno al mio silenzio. Credo poco ci sia da fare.


quoto.

una cosa pero' la voglio dire; se la scelta editoriale è quella di mantenere nik che a mio avviso non aggiungono nulla e bannano Asu come Fedifrago, allora il disegno è chiaro. legittimo, ma chiaro.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Micio*

Non capisco perchè si continua ad associare Asu,utente verace e impulsiva,a quell'altro.....!!


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Neanche io ho tutti i pezzi del puzzle. Concordo con Asudem su molte cose, anche se leggo oggi i motivi che hanno condotto lei, Angelodelmale e brugola a lasciare il vecchio forum...di quanto è accaduto su metropolis, poi, so meno di niente...
> Una cosa mi viene in mente: *il forum è allo sfascio. Se sia voluto o meno, non ho idea...*
> 
> Torno al mio silenzio. Credo poco ci sia da fare.


Se davvero fosse allo sfascio, sarebbe voluto solo dai partecipanti, anche se forse solo inconsapevolmente.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè si continua ad associare Asu,utente verace e impulsiva,a quell'altro.....!!


Tu ne fai una cosa personale, io ne leggo un disegno politico.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Sfascio?????*

Perchè prima andava bene?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Neanche io ho tutti i pezzi del puzzle. Concordo con Asudem su molte cose, anche se leggo oggi i motivi che hanno condotto lei, Angelodelmale e brugola a lasciare il vecchio forum...di quanto è accaduto su metropolis, poi, so meno di niente...
> Una cosa mi viene in mente:  il forum  è allo sfascio. Se sia voluto o meno, non ho idea...
> 
> Torno al mio silenzio. Credo poco ci sia da fare.


Come dissi in quell'occasione, ribadisco che non capisco l'aggressività... di conseguenza mi dissocio.

Il forum non e' allo sfascio, ma certe volte mi sembra un matrimonio in cui sia lui che lei hanno l'amante ma si incolpano avvicenda di aver mandato allo sfascio la relazione.

Detto questo, posso tranquillamente lasciare questo thread.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu ne fai una cosa personale, io ne leggo un disegno politico.


di chi?
solo 2 :bruja e admin? e perché?
scusate continuo a non seguirvi e vi trovo esagerati.
chi vuole solidarizzare è giusto lo faccia per simpatia e amicizia , però non ci addentriamo in misteri da fantaforum


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> di chi?
> solo 2 :bruja e admin? e perché?
> *scusate continuo a non seguirvi e vi trovo esagerati.*
> chi vuole solidarizzare è giusto lo faccia per simpatia e amicizia , però non ci addentriamo in misteri da fantaforum


 Riconcordo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Micio*

Perché mai?seriamente.....fedifrago si è reso spesso e volentieri protagonista di azioni veramente molto poco edificanti.....sappiam benissimo quale nefandezze ha combinato promosso moderatore.....trasformando in una faida personale il tutto....e andando spesso e sovente a regolare vecchi conti personali con un utenti che gli avevano espresso a chiare lettere la sua mediocrità....BEL CORAGGIO VERO?Ci può stare che questo atteggiamento abbia deluso anche chi cogestiva questo forum?Ci stà che abbia rotto le palle anche a loro?Asu ha difeso Fedifrago mostrando coraggio e coerenza....magari in modo impulsivo e scriteriato ma tanto di cappello!!


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> di chi?
> solo 2 :bruja e admin? e perché?
> scusate continuo a non seguirvi e vi trovo esagerati.
> chi vuole solidarizzare è giusto lo faccia per simpatia e amicizia , però non ci addentriamo in misteri da fantaforum


 
fantaforum?


Un nik come quello di messsalina che rimane, e un ban a fedifrago e ad Asu, al di là delle simpatie e antipatie ragioni o torti.
e un terzo , quello di Bruja, che non scrive piu?
queste sono scelte.
per me significative. per altri saranno cazzate. 

Non sono certo questioni governative, certo
ma significative forse lo sono.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> fantaforum?
> 
> 
> Un nik come quello di messsalina che rimane, e un ban a fedifrago e ad Asu, al di là delle simpatie e antipatie ragioni o torti.
> ...


sì, quindi il disegno ?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

Bruja credo abbia altre cose per la testa... ma non credo sia andata via


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

*minerva*

dare un _carattere_ diverso al sito.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dare un carattere diverso al sito.


perciò chi ha architettato tutto sapeva già dell'uscita di asudem.
diabolico


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> perciò chi ha architettato tutto sapeva già dell'uscita di asudem.
> diabolico


 
ma no...nessuna attribuzione diabolica, non mi prendere in giro minerva.

diciamo che certe scelte sono fatte con maggior leggerezza perchè gliene frega il giusto.
il giusto dal punto di vista di chi governa, ovviament.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma no...nessuna attribuzione diabolica, non mi prendere in giro minerva.
> 
> diciamo che certe scelte sono fatte con maggior leggerezza perchè gliene frega il giusto.
> dal punto di vista di chi governa ovviament.:mrgreen:


il tempo dirà.stiamo a vedere


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

*Non vorrei essere fraintesa*

perdita di interesse per il livello del sito, del quale un tempo, anche senza moderazione ci si occupava molto.
Non ho detto che vi sia un disegno dello Staff...siamo noi che scriviamo, e siamo noi che diamo un tono piuttosto che un altro ai treddì.

Insomma, Staff, o non Staff, ognuno hai il forum che si merita.

L'aggressività non mi piace, altrimenti avrei risposto ad alcune provocazioni...ma non ne ho interesse, ma come al solito distinguo tra uno sfogo che è sintomo di un carattere focosetto, come quello di Asu, o Fedifrago,  della stessa Anna,e il comportamento inutilmente provocatorio e ripetitivo di altri utenti.

NB. Le provocazioni intelligenti e originali le ho sempre trovate apprezzabili.


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> perciò chi ha architettato tutto sapeva già dell'uscita di asudem.
> diabolico


Ridicolo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ridicolo.


 ma infatti non c'è nessun complotto...


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*.........*

Magari Admin giovanni si rotto le scatole di un certo andazzo....ancora non ho capito dov'è il branco e dov'è il complotto....!!


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari Admin giovanni si rotto le scatole di un certo andazzo....ancora non ho capito dov'è il branco e dov'è il complotto....!!



Ma infatti. Si sta facendo un gran casino per nulla qui dentro ultimamente...

Branchi, coalizioni, complotti, moderazioni... ma avete fatto un giro su altri forum a vedere com'è la situazione? Qui stiamo veramente bene, forse troppo bene... e si tirano fuori problemi per "noia".


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

​ ​

​raga, io non ho parlato di complotto. 
 non attribuitemi fantasmagoriche letture.

a me della qualità di questo sito m'importa e me ne frega eccome, diversamente non sarei tornata e non riesco ad essere impermeabile come alcuni di voi sostengono di essere .avro' un approccio piu' emotivo ma è cosi. 
mi devo riconoscere tra coloro che con me condividono argomenti, cazzate, risate...ovviamente non con tutti, ma con qualcuno sicuramente  si.

e se viene bannato un nik come Asu, o come Fedifrago mantenendone  invece altri qualche domanda me la faccio, senza pretendere di conoscere la verità.

PS. ho inoltre scritto che bruja non scrive piu'. non  ho scritto che se ne è andata.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Micio*

Micio tu infatti non c'entri nulla.....adesso spuntano le" vedove inconsolabili"....e c'è anche da capirle......adesso cambia la musica anche per chi ha sempre lanciato velate provocazioni di ogni genere....forte di una probabile immunità....!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Luglio 2010)

Il disegno è:

1. togliere la moderazione classica, perché ha contribuito a far diventare il forum un convento (aka "si padrone", "d'accordo padrone", "agli ordini padrone") a colpi o _ommissione _di colpi di ascia *anche *di comodo
2. mettere la moderazione democratica (più utenti decidono il destino di messaggi e di utenti senza che si venga a sapere chi ha deciso, valido per tutti gli utenti, senza eccezione)
3. nel frattempo si hanno entrambi i sistemi di moderazione
4. tutte le altre sono congettature senza alcun fondamenta e frutto di fantasia troppo vivace


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=46195​​
> raga, io non ho parlato di complotto.
> non attribuitemi fantasmagoriche letture.
> 
> ...


Quoto




Admin ha detto:


> Il disegno è:
> 
> 1. togliere la moderazione classica, perché ha contribuito a far diventare il forum un convento (aka "si padrone", "d'accordo padrone", "agli ordini padrone") a colpi o _ommissione _di colpi di ascia *anche *di comodo
> 2. mettere la moderazione democratica (più utenti decidono il destino di messaggi e di utenti senza che si venga a sapere chi ha deciso, valido per tutti gli utenti, senza eccezione)
> ...


 Mi auguro che sia così.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

_Siete pessimi.

Guardatevi allo specchio prima di scrivere qui e dispensar consigli.-

ma attentamente.

Branco di coglioni _


i punti per i quali concordate su questo .


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dico inesattezze?O magari è persa a dover dare un taglio?Che dici?Insomma in 4 anni credo di conoscere ben il soggetto....magari meglio di te....e fino a prova contraria.....e lei che stà in sofferenza e abbiam tutti chiaro il motivo....!Se non le sta bene la porta è aperta....usò la stessa terminologia quando c'era il suo eroe al timone....!!


ma quale eroe
io ricordo che tu hai sempre detto a fedifrago quel che pensava 
e ricordo anche che lei, con modi diversi, quelle che riteneva di dovergli cantare gliele cantava
cerchiamo almeno di non mistificare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> _Siete pessimi._
> 
> _Guardatevi allo specchio prima di scrivere qui e dispensar consigli.-_
> 
> ...


Estrapolare dal contesto non è un'operazione corretta.
Non è certo possibile darti una risposta.
Chi si è rivoltato contro Feddy, appena ha subdorato di poterlo fare, rispuntando dalle nebbie, si è visto chi è stato.
Il forum lo sai leggere anche tu...dall'olimpo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Estrapolare dal contesto non è un'operazione corretta.
> Non è certo possibile darti una risposta.
> Chi si è rivoltato contro Feddy, appena ha subdorato di poterlo fare, rispuntando dalle nebbie, si è visto chi è stato.
> Il forum lo sai leggere anche tu...dall'olimpo.


come no.estrapolo da un contesto che ha questo messaggio proprio nel suo significato globale.


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Estrapolare dal contesto non è un'operazione corretta.
> Non è certo possibile darti una risposta.
> Chi si è rivoltato contro Feddy, appena ha subdorato di poterlo fare, rispuntando dalle nebbie, si è visto chi è stato.
> Il forum lo sai leggere anche tu...dall'olimpo.


io lo ho sempre contrastato, anche prima che cambiasse la musica.
persa, con me lascia perdere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io lo ho sempre contrastato, anche prima che cambiasse la musica.
> persa, con me lascia perdere...


 AnnaA tu sei stata la spalla, inconsapevole, credo.
Lo sei stata sempre per il tuo gusto di difendere chi credi sia debole o fuori dal coro o perseguitato.
Peccato che sbagli sempre nelle tue valutazioni.
E che facendo da spalla hai consentito a oscuro di dare il "meglio" di sè e di fare spazio per altri nick che danno un contributo al forum solo di provocazioni squallide.
Ma credo che non concorderai perché questo mio giudizio te li fa apparire perseguitati.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il disegno è:
> 
> 1. togliere la moderazione classica, perché ha contribuito a far diventare il forum un convento (aka "si padrone", "d'accordo padrone", "agli ordini padrone") a colpi o _ommissione _di colpi di ascia *anche *di comodo
> 2. mettere la moderazione democratica (più utenti decidono il destino di messaggi e di utenti senza che si venga a sapere chi ha deciso, valido per tutti gli utenti, senza eccezione)
> ...



ah meno male, per un attimo ho pensato che ci fosse di mezzo il KGB 


dai ragazzi, ma non possiamo rilassarci un po' tutti? vi ricordate che Alce è stato bannato per aver dato del "cane da guardia" a Fedifrago? non mi sembra che nessuno avesse fatto tante polemiche in quell'occasione...... nessuno ha parlato di complotti o cose del genere


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ah meno male, per un attimo ho pensato che ci fosse di mezzo il KGB
> 
> 
> dai ragazzi, ma non possiamo rilassarci un po' tutti? vi ricordate che Alce è stato bannato per aver dato del "cane da guardia" a Fedifrago? non mi sembra che nessuno avesse fatto tante polemiche in quell'occasione...... nessuno ha parlato di complotti o cose del genere


perfetto. rilassiamoci. ma soprattutto smettiamola di strumentalizzare una vicenda di ban per toglierci i vari sassolini dalle scarpe.


----------



## Anna A (5 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> AnnaA tu sei stata la spalla, inconsapevole, credo.
> Lo sei stata sempre per il tuo gusto di difendere chi credi sia debole o fuori dal coro o perseguitato.
> Peccato che sbagli sempre nelle tue valutazioni.
> E che facendo da spalla hai consentito a oscuro di dare il "meglio" di sè e di fare spazio per altri nick che danno un contributo al forum solo di provocazioni squallide.
> Ma credo che non concorderai perché questo mio giudizio te li fa apparire perseguitati.


non sono affatto inconsapevole.
per oscuro, dopo i noti e straletti diverbi iniziali, ho una grande simpatia; lo sento quasi amico mio, quasi perché è una amicizia legata al virtuale quindi parziale ma non per questo meno sincera.
oscuro non ha bisogno della mia spalla. è sempre stato spinoso e cagacazzi con chi non gli ispirava simpatia ma lo ha sempre manifestato senza aspettare di vedere carogne sparse nei fossi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sono affatto inconsapevole.
> per oscuro, dopo i noti e straletti diverbi iniziali, ho una grande simpatia; lo sento quasi amico mio, quasi perché è una amicizia legata al virtuale quindi parziale ma non per questo meno sincera.
> oscuro non ha bisogno della mia spalla. è sempre stato spinoso e cagacazzi con chi non gli ispirava simpatia ma lo ha sempre manifestato senza aspettare di vedere carogne sparse nei fossi.


Infatti è sempre stato proprio così.
Ed è sempre stato così da parte tua (come dicevo).
Per cui difendi a spada tratta sompre gli stessi.

 La tua risposta seguente la giro a oscuro...



Anna A ha detto:


> perfetto. rilassiamoci. ma soprattutto smettiamola di strumentalizzare una vicenda di ban per toglierci i vari sassolini dalle scarpe.


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2010)

Uhmmm, allora...  Non concordo con Asu, ma sono convinto che lei debba dire la sua, come non sono e dubito che sarò mai daccordo con fedifrago che può essere una persona buona nella vita, ma in questo forum moderava in maniera piuttosto discutibile sanzionando alcune persone e facendo fare ad altre quello che volevano. Sono dalla mia contro ai ban, queste discussioni dal loro punto le trovo sterili però, anche perchè si vuole mettere utenti di Serie A ed utenti di serie B. Io che stavo da cani, Anna lo sa ho trovato molto in questo forum, ho trovato un modo per tirare avanti anche se non ci crederete, per sfogare il mio terribile dolore, io ero all'inizio una macchietta strana, adesso sono tornato me stesso, anche se detesto i traditori :mrgreen:.
Mi piacerebbe poter avere Fedifrago e AsuDem senza ban, davvero!


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, allora... Non concordo con Asu, ma sono convinto che lei debba dire la sua, come non sono e dubito che sarò mai daccordo con fedifrago che può essere una persona buona nella vita, ma in questo forum moderava in maniera piuttosto discutibile sanzionando alcune persone e facendo fare ad altre quello che volevano. Sono dalla mia contro ai ban, queste discussioni dal loro punto le trovo sterili però, anche perchè si vuole mettere utenti di Serie A ed utenti di serie B. Io che stavo da cani, Anna lo sa ho trovato molto in questo forum, ho trovato un modo per tirare avanti anche se non ci crederete, per sfogare il mio terribile dolore, io ero all'inizio una macchietta strana, adesso sono tornato me stesso, anche se detesto i traditori :mrgreen:.
> Mi piacerebbe poter avere Fedifrago e AsuDem senza ban, davvero!


 hai detto cose giuste e moderate, veramente ti vedo bene


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai detto cose giuste e moderate, veramente ti vedo bene


Grazie ancora!!! E' solo che detesto la violenza sia essa fisica che a parole, sia da un lato che dall'altro. fedifrago meritava di poter dire le sue cose, anche se da alcuni era stimato pochissimo, ma le meritava come messalina che ripeto ha diritto di scrivere anche se può sembrare assurda e come altri, niente differenze di utenti, siamo tutti uguali ed è bello che pensare così.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grazie ancora!!! E' solo che *detesto la violenza sia essa fisica che a parole*, sia da un lato che dall'altro. fedifrago meritava di poter dire le sue cose, anche se da alcuni era stimato pochissimo, ma le meritava come messalina che ripeto ha diritto di scrivere anche se può sembrare assurda e come altri, niente differenze di utenti, siamo tutti uguali ed è bello che pensare così.


:confuso:

esci da questo corpo :carneval:

o meglio

restaci, e arredalo a tuo piacimento:mexican:


dan detto da te mi rende felice:angelo:


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Luglio 2010)

In effetti....ho è stato un lapsus.... o è la sua II personalità che scrive..... o la violenza che fan gli altri gli ripugna, la sua invece la trova utilissima... oppure sta veramente meglio!!!! Evviva! :up:


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2010)

Thinkerbell, Fedifrago era uno che a parole non lesinava in violenza bella e buona, molto ma davvero molto più di me! Io adesso sono in pace con me stesso, c'è solo il fatto che è passato troppo tempo per una cosa  che doveva accadere...ad un mese dal casino. Amen, no?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Thinkerbell, Fedifrago era uno che a parole non lesinava in violenza bella e buona, molto ma davvero molto più di me! Io adesso sono in pace con me stesso, c'è solo il fatto che è passato troppo tempo per una cosa che doveva accadere...ad un mese dal casino. Amen, no?


no, lascia perdere

questo match, il vecchio dan lo vinceva a mani basse


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> _Siete pessimi.
> 
> Guardatevi allo specchio prima di scrivere qui e dispensar consigli.-
> 
> ...


Minerva, non so a chi si rivolgesse Asu.  immagino che abbia certamente pensato a qualche utente in particolare e non sia stato rivolto a tutti.
il tono è forte, perchè forti saranno i suoi motivi, del resto mesi fa fu colpevolizzata di aver mandato in rovina il forum etc.etc...quindi faccio un passo indietro e cerco di capire  il suo punto di vista piuttosto incazzato.
il fatto che non possa risponderne lei personalmente lo trovo MOLTO ingiusto. troppo. alla luce delle argomentazioni ultime di admin..ancora di piu.
e questo è. altro non so. credimi.

Ps, vedi, quando io stimo una persona mentalmente( asu ) non me la sento di biasimare un comportamento che dal mio punto di vista puo' apparire "eccessivo". magari mi  posso sorprendere, certo, ma se la ritengo una persona sana di mente cerco di capirne il perchè.
sto invecchiando.lo so.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ah meno male, per un attimo ho pensato che ci fosse di mezzo il KGB
> 
> 
> dai ragazzi, ma non possiamo rilassarci un po' tutti? vi ricordate che Alce è stato bannato per aver dato del "cane da guardia" a Fedifrago? non mi sembra che nessuno avesse fatto tante polemiche in quell'occasione...... nessuno ha parlato di complotti o cose del genere


questa mi mancava.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

*adminne*

non voglio spaccare i maroni adminne, ma quale sia il motivo per cui asu è stata allontanata non l'ho ancora capito.​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non voglio spaccare i maroni adminne, ma quale sia il motivo per cui asu è stata allontanata non l'ho ancora capito.​


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=45894#post45894

Questo post è stato la ciliegina sulla torta. Ma tutta la serie di ieri sera era un'unica incazzatura dove si è rivolto a un numero piuttosto consistente di utenti.

Se ha voluto tifare per Fedi (come ha sostenuto), l'ha fatto nel modo peggiore. Ha arato il solco già profondo e io ho staccato i cavalli...


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

*giovanni*

grazie . ora leggero'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=45894#post45894
> 
> Questo post è stato la ciliegina sulla torta. Ma tutta la serie di ieri sera era un'unica incazzatura dove si è rivolto a un numero piuttosto consistente di utenti.
> 
> Se ha voluto tifare per Fedi (come ha sostenuto), l'ha fatto nel modo peggiore. Ha arato il solco già profondo e io ho staccato i cavalli...


 Il dubbio di poter aver sbagliato non ti sfiora?
Con Feddy?
Con Asu?
No?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il dubbio di poter aver sbagliato non ti sfiora?
> Con Feddy?
> Con Asu?
> No?


No.

Ho cercato di risolvere i problemi pacificamente, con il risultato che può essere consultato in diverse discussioni.

Non è servito di parlare né il silenzio.

Per quanto riguarda la moderazione, sto pensando all'amnistia generale, in quanto anche la "nostra" moderazione "imparziale" ecc ecc ha lasciato diversi utenti a bocca aperta e il sottoscritto più o meno sommerso da molti ragionevoli protesti.

Quando il sistema sarà perfezionato. Perché poi siete voi a decidere chi resta e chi va, e le ingiustizie o presunti tali ve li smazzerete a forza di approvare o disapprovare i discorsi che ciascuno fa.

Io sono convinto che non ho sbagliato, ma sarà il tempo a dimostrare chi ha ragione.


----------



## Papero (6 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Ho cercato di risolvere i problemi pacificamente, con il risultato che può essere consultato in diverse discussioni.
> 
> ...


Bravo, approvo la tua linea di condotta. E poi mi sembra anche giusto che tu stia perlomeno pensando all'amnistia generale non foss'altro per il fatto che alcuni permbannati sono stati giudicati da un admin a sua volta bannato...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Minerva, non so a chi si rivolgesse Asu.  immagino che abbia certamente pensato a qualche utente in particolare e *non sia stato rivolto a tutti.*
> il tono è forte, perchè forti saranno i suoi motivi, del resto mesi fa fu colpevolizzata di aver mandato in rovina il forum etc.etc...quindi faccio un passo indietro e cerco di capire  il suo punto di vista piuttosto incazzato.
> il fatto che non possa risponderne lei personalmente lo trovo MOLTO ingiusto. troppo. alla luce delle argomentazioni ultime di admin..ancora di piu.
> e questo è. altro non so. credimi.
> ...


Ottimo, allora poteva far 31 e rivolgerlo all'interessato/a o no?

Pare brutto che qualcuno parli chiaro di tanto in tanto, invece no, bisogna sempre leggere tra le righe in perfetto stile mafioso (non sto dicendo che qualcuno sia mafioso, tanto per intenderci). Aborro questo stile e lo evito a costo di attirare antipatie (come probabilmente succedera' ora).

Per intenderci non ce l'ho con te... ma con nessuno a dire il vero, pero' stiamo tanto a rompere le palle a certi utenti (vedi Astro, che non si offenda) che spesso mettono "offese velate" nei post, ma se lo fa qualcun altro va bene.

Capisco le simpatie, pero' un briciolo di obiettività' non guasterebbe IMHO.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo, allora poteva far 31 e rivolgerlo all'interessato/a o no?
> 
> Pare brutto che qualcuno parli chiaro di tanto in tanto, invece no, bisogna sempre leggere tra le righe in perfetto stile mafioso (non sto dicendo che qualcuno sia mafioso, tanto per intenderci). Aborro questo stile e lo evito a costo di attirare antipatie (come probabilmente succedera' ora).
> 
> ...


Infatti almeno il 90% dei casini di questo forum dipendono da questo stile tipicamente italiano. Per non voler far dei nomi, si parla velatamente. Poi chi deve capire, capisce. Secondo me è una cosa detestabile, che nel migliore dei casi crea solo malintesi. Scrivere: 
_"Siete il peggior campionario d'umanità che mi sia mai capitato di leggere...
Rancorosi,stantii, vigliacchi e pusillanimi... siete un branco di coglioni"_ 
non ha alcun senso, è altamente scorretto. Detto questo, resto chiaramente contrario ai ban di asu e fedifrago.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Ho cercato di risolvere i problemi pacificamente, con il risultato che può essere consultato in diverse discussioni.
> 
> ...


Scusa ma come potremmo decidere chi resta e chiva se si può solo dare un voto ad un post? si può decidere se far proseguire o smettere X di intervenire a sproposito o volgarmente in tale o tale altra discussione, non evitare proprio che insozzi il forum....o prevedi che dopo tot post cancellati la persona si autobanni? e poi: a me pare assurdo che non si possa approvare più di una volta (date che tante sono le discussioni) un utente.... io qui dentro generalmente mi trovo d'accordo con una decina di persone o, se non son d'accordo in toto, magari mi colpisce il modo di scrivere di quella persoan che risulta sempre moltopacata, molto propositiva, molto semplice nel suo esporre....bè, datosi che non ho dato punti a tutti mi si chiede di farmi un giro altrove prima di poterlo RI-fare.....è colpa mia se questa estate scriviamo in 20 e 10 li ho già "premiati"? che faccio, concedo punti a caso pur di poter veramente dare un mio parere su di un post? o ho capito male io il sistema (di sicuro è così) oppure con me funziona male...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2010)

*Persa......*

Non mi rilasso proprio per niente"VEDOVA INCONSOLABILE"!!!La gente come te e fedifrago mi ripugna.....e facciamoci a capire una volta per tutte!Tu certi giudizi non te li devi proprio permettere sai....tu ci vedi solo da un occhio e per giunta spesso e volentieri male.....!Nei miei confronti il Sign Fedifrago....è stato un incivile.....non mi faccio ne intimidire, ne minacciare da gente che non sà che c'è un limite otre il quale si passa la misura.....!Mi ha minacciato in ogni modo...ha cercato di intimidirmi dicendo che avrei dovuto guardarmi le spalle rientrando a casa la sera...che mi avrebbe procurato ogni tipo di problema professionale...ha fatto comunicati di addio..per poi bannarmi da fantasma....ha chiesto informazioni sulla mia  persona...!Per cui cara persa la voce fuori dal coro è quella tua....ho imparato a conoscerti e presto impareranno altri come è accaduto con fedifrago....!Proprio non ti consento di manipolare e strumentalizzare cose e avvenimenti....sei spesso e volentieri in malafede....e sai di esserlo!Mi chiedo dove eri quando Dererum minaccio di querela Giovanni e fedeifrago stranamente non intervenne...dove eri?spesso quando non ti conviene non ci sei....e appari per chiedere clemenza in questo caso?Quando fedifdrago ha insultato Marì dove eri?quando ha insultato anna volgarmente dove era la tua spesso ostentata solidarietà femminile?Non perderò altro tempo con te.....tanto il tempo mi darà ragione pure stavolta.......!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi rilasso proprio per niente"VEDOVA INCONSOLABILE"!!!La gente come te e fedifrago mi ripugna.....e facciamoci a capire una volta per tutte!Tu certi giudizi non te li devi proprio permettere sai....tu ci vedi solo da un occhio e per giunta spesso e volentieri male.....!Nei miei confronti il Sign Fedifrago....è stato un incivile.....non mi faccio ne intimidire, ne minacciare da gente che non sà che c'è un limite otre il quale si passa la misura.....!*Mi ha minacciato in ogni modo...ha cercato di intimidirmi dicendo che avrei dovuto guardarmi le spalle rientrando a casa la sera...*che mi avrebbe procurato ogni tipo di problema professionale...ha fatto comunicati di addio..per poi bannarmi da fantasma....ha chiesto informazioni sulla mia persona...!Per cui cara persa la voce fuori dal coro è quella tua....ho imparato a conoscerti e presto impareranno altri come è accaduto con fedifrago....!Proprio non ti consento di manipolare e strumentalizzare cose e avvenimenti....sei spesso e volentieri in malafede....e sai di esserlo!Mi chiedo dove eri quando Dererum minaccio di querela Giovanni e fedeifrago stranamente non intervenne...dove eri?spesso quando non ti conviene non ci sei....e appari per chiedere clemenza in questo caso?Quando fedifdrago ha insultato Marì dove eri?quando ha insultato anna volgarmente dove era la tua spesso ostentata solidarietà femminile?Non perderò altro tempo con te.....tanto il tempo mi darà ragione pure stavolta.......!!!


Scusate eh.... ma se il problema è che tra voi vi conoscete un pò tutti, a quanto ho capito, perchè anche altre utenze qui si lamentano di esser state offese sul personale (ma chi ha detto a chi di raccontare fuori da ciò che in chiaro scriviamo il nostro personale? boh...se io scioccamente fornisco dettagli in mp e questi vengono usatio contro di me la I colpa è la mia...) non capite che forse è proprio il voler sconfinare dal forum che vi ha (ci ha) guastati? difficile che mi si faccian agguati a me la sera sotto casa: cercar Maria per Roma la vedo impresa ardua!!! Come sapeva Fedi dove stavi di casa? glielo avevi detto tu? non lo sapeva? ha chiesto informazioni? a chi? le hai date tu a codesta II persona? allora dificile venisse a prenderti là sotto! E con questo non voglio dire che la minaccia sia modo di dialogare normale e civile, ovvio!!!
Scusa, non è che sono scema ma non faccio altro che leggere che le persone qui van sul personale, raccontano cose dette in privato, ti aspettano sotto casa: ma di chi è la colpa, di aver gioudicato male qualcuno fornendo ns indicazioni personali che questo qualcuno si è poi rivendute a bassissimo costo? boh


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2010)

*Think*

Appunto...questo signore ha detto che si sarebbe informato e mi avrebbe trovato....!Mai conosciuto....lascio giudicare a te la gravità di tali affermazioni....solo perchè non mi soi mai allineato a certe sue stupide posizioni....!Purtroppo c'è ancora chi ha il coraggio di difendere un personaggio simile e detto questo mi ritiro di buon grado....!é tutto scritto sul forum........non mi invento proprio nulla!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto...questo signore ha detto che si sarebbe informato e mi avrebbe trovato....!Mai conosciuto....lascio giudicare a te la gravità di tali affermazioni....solo perchè non mi soi mai allineato a certe sue stupide posizioni....!Purtroppo c'è ancora chi ha il coraggio di difendere un personaggio simile e detto questo mi ritiro di buon grado....!é tutto scritto sul forum........non mi invento proprio nulla!!!


Le affermazioni gravi sono ma certo difficile il "mi informo e ti trovo" (tra l'altro, se del caso e ad informazioni nostre fornite pari allo zero, passibile di denuncia!!!)..... forse, a volte, si è dato troppo peso alle minacce (che tuttavia, son comunque sgradevoli assai da ovunque pervengano!) fatte, costituite al 50% di aria fritta e al 48 % da acqua calda...
Trovo molto difficile scovare qualcuno nel suo habitat naturale se questo qualcuno in primis non abbia - fidandosi - fornito molti indizi.... il che non rende certo meno pesante la posizione di chi minaccia ma certo se noi abbiamo una targhetta al collo con scritto chi siamo, dove stiamo, malattie esantematiche avute, etc. la vedo dura poi non temere....
Con questo non voglio dire che approvo certe modalità....


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ah meno male, per un attimo ho pensato che ci fosse di mezzo il KGB
> 
> 
> dai ragazzi, ma non possiamo rilassarci un po' tutti? vi ricordate che Alce è stato bannato per aver dato del "cane da guardia" a Fedifrago? non mi sembra che nessuno avesse fatto tante polemiche in quell'occasione...... nessuno ha parlato di complotti o cose del genere


 
Non è vero...se ti vai ha rileggere il treddi sull'iP , mi pare, io chiesi che il ban di Alce venisse tolto.


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

Andatevi a rileggere VERIFICA di IP,. Tutti protestavano contro le prese di posizione (molto discutibili) di Fedifrago?
Non mi pare proprio.

E' solo su questo che concordo con Asu : c'è gente che ora riutilizza vecchi rancori contro la gestione passata dello staff, ed è proprio la stessa gente che taceva. Asu credo stigmatizzasse questo comportamento. Che poi lo abbia usato un linguaggio ed un tono eccessivo e sopra le righe, mi pare fuori di dubbio.


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti almeno il 90% dei casini di questo forum dipendono da questo stile tipicamente italiano. Per non voler far dei nomi, si parla velatamente. Poi chi deve capire, capisce. Secondo me è una cosa detestabile, che nel migliore dei casi crea solo malintesi. Scrivere:
> _"Siete il peggior campionario d'umanità che mi sia mai capitato di leggere..._
> _Rancorosi,stantii, vigliacchi e pusillanimi... siete un branco di coglioni"_
> non ha alcun senso, è altamente scorretto. Detto questo, resto chiaramente contrario ai ban di asu e fedifrago.


 
Altamente scorretto  e disonesto intelettualmentee è estrapolare 5 righe (o ancor meno) da un post lungo una pagina, e commentare il contenuto di chi ha scritto, ma ora non può più rispondere.


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Altamente scorretto e disonesto intelettualmentee è estrapolare 5 righe (o ancor meno) da un post lungo una pagina, e commentare il contenuto di chi ha scritto, ma ora non può più rispondere.


la richiesta è a chi ha dato pienamente ragione e dovrebbe quindi essere in grado di spiegare.
scorretta è un aggettivo che non mi appartiene, disonesta tantomeno.


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la richiesta è a chi ha dato pienamente ragione e dovrebbe quindi essere in grado di spiegare.
> scorretta è un aggettivo che non mi appartiene


 
Mi dispiace, ma io la penso così.
D'altronde non siamo obbligate alla convivenza.


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma io la penso così.
> D'altronde non siamo obbligate alla convivenza.


 ad evitare gli insuti sarebbe meglio di sì.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

Ovviamente vale per i commenti negativi, quelli positivi si possono fare.

Anche chi viene accusato tra le righe non puo' replicare, se non ammettendo "la colpa"... e' questo che trovo scorretto e vale per tutto il post lungo una pagina.


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2010)

Io ve lo dico con tutto il bene che vi voglio ragazzi: voi state male!

Siete qui a scannarvi per non so cosa, mettendo a rischio la serenità del forum (perchè io ero sereno... mai avuto nessun problema) e perdendo di vista il reale fine ultimo di questo nostro punto di ritrovo.

Se non sapete che fare, scrivete una bella barzelletta che ci facciamo due risate. Ci sono cose ben più importanti dei battibecchi scritti su un forum, cerchiamo di non perdere la pazienza per cose futili.

Io dico: qualcuno ce l'ha con qualcun altro? Si fanno due chiacchiere, civilmente se possibile e si cerca di risolvere la questione. Non ce la si fa? Ok, ci si ignora. 

Non ho mai avuto bisogno dell'intervento di un moderatore, sono strano?

A me ste discussioni fanno davvero passare la voglia di leggervi, tanto che sto partecipando sempre meno alle discussioni serie.

Possiamo vivere in pace e armonia almeno virtualmente?


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Altamente scorretto e disonesto intelettualmentee è estrapolare 5 righe (o ancor meno) da un post lungo una pagina, e commentare il contenuto di chi ha scritto, ma ora non può più rispondere.


guarda che l'estrapolazione rende perfettamente l'idea di fondo dell'intervento. Se poi vuoi difendere l'indifendibile, fai pure. Scrivere quegli insulti pesanti rivolgendoli a tutti (perchè parlare al plurale senza far nomi equivale a questo) per me è cosa pessima.


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovviamente vale per i commenti negativi, quelli positivi si possono fare.
> 
> Anche chi viene accusato tra le righe non puo' replicare, se non ammettendo "la colpa"... e' questo che trovo scorretto e vale per tutto il post lungo una pagina.


 
Perchè, possiamo replicarare- è il bannato che non può più risponderti.
Certo è che con il ban (al quale sono contraria, se non in casi gravissimi,e l'ho detto in tutte le salse ) impedisci il contradditorio.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè, possiamo replicarare- è il bannato che non può più risponderti.
> Certo è che con il ban (al quale sono contraria, se non in casi gravissimi,e l'ho detto in tutte le salse ) impedisci il contradditorio.


Quindi se uno scrive una marea di cazzate e poi viene bannato, non si può commentare se non per difenderlo... dire che aveva scritto cazzate non si può. Complimenti per la logica.


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad evitare gli insuti sarebbe meglio di sì.


Era un'opinione su di un post. Non un insulto.  Scorretto era, a mio avviso il post. 
Sulla tua persona non ho davvero nessun commento. 
Puoi prenderle come scuse, qualora ti sia offesa.


----------



## Anna A (6 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ve lo dico con tutto il bene che vi voglio ragazzi: voi state male!
> 
> Siete qui a scannarvi per non so cosa, mettendo a rischio la serenità del forum (perchè io ero sereno... mai avuto nessun problema) e perdendo di vista il reale fine ultimo di questo nostro punto di ritrovo.
> 
> ...


oggi sei molto, molto reggae peace and love..ma hai ragione :canna:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè, possiamo replicarare- è il bannato che non può più risponderti.
> Certo è che con il ban (al quale sono contraria, se non in casi gravissimi,e l'ho detto in tutte le salse ) impedisci il contradditorio.


 forse non mi sono spiegata : se più persone danno subito ragione a tutto (nessuno si è dissociata da parti del discorso) vuol dire che approvano.
a loro mi rivolgo per sapere ...visto che chi ha scritto non ne ha la possibilità (speriamo la abbia in futuro).
ho estrapolato una parte ma va bene anche tutto.
sto sempre aspettando però di capire che cosa  veramente era giusto in questo messaggio.


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi se uno scrive una marea di cazzate e poi viene bannato, non si può commentare se non per difenderlo... dire che aveva scritto cazzate non si può. Complimenti per la logica :rotfl:


E va bene, tornerò a scuola, come mi è stato suggerito.
Quante cose sto imparando, ultimamente....

Non hai capito ciò che ho scritto MM. Magari rileggi.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E va bene, tornerò a scuola, come mi è stato suggerito.
> Quante cose sto imparando, ultimamente....
> 
> Non hai capito ciò che ho scritto MM. Magari rileggi.


Mi sa invece che non hai capito tu, visto che eviti di replicare razionalmente e ti rifugi nelle battute. Oppure hai capito anche troppo bene, e non sai come replicare...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè, possiamo replicarare- è il bannato che non può più risponderti.
> Certo è che con il ban (al quale sono contraria, se non in casi gravissimi,e l'ho detto in tutte le salse ) impedisci il contradditorio.


Fammi capire ma chi dovrebbe replicare a quella sfilza di accuse?

Non dico che quello che sta scritto sia sbagliato, perche' di fatto ho capito ben poco, avra' le sue ragioni che lei e altri avranno capito... il modo e' quello che ho contestato.

Tutti i bannati non hanno mai potuto replicare, eppure le discussioni si sono portate avanti...


----------



## Anna A (6 Luglio 2010)

*il momento merita*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnYfENJZVuI&translated=1



:angelo::angelo::angelo::angelo:


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> oggi sei molto, molto reggae peace and love..ma hai ragione :canna:


Mi associo con super skunk :canna:


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata : se più persone danno subito ragione a tutto (nessuno si è dissociata da parti del discorso) vuol dire che approvano.
> a loro mi rivolgo per sapere ...visto che chi ha scritto non ne ha la possibilità (speriamo la abbia in futuro).
> ho estrapolato una parte ma va bene anche tutto.
> sto sempre aspettando però di capire che cosa veramente era giusto in questo messaggio.


 
Intendevo questo.

Andatevi a rileggere VERIFICA di IP,. Tutti protestavano contro le prese di posizione (molto discutibili) di Fedifrago?
Non mi pare proprio.

E' solo su questo che concordo con Asu : c'è gente che ora riutilizza vecchi rancori contro la gestione passata dello staff, ed è proprio la stessa gente che taceva. Asu credo stigmatizzasse questo comportamento. Che poi lo abbia usato un linguaggio ed un tono eccessivo e sopra le righe, mi pare fuori di dubbio.


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa invece che non hai capito tu, visto che eviti di replicare razionalmente e ti rifugi nelle battute. Oppure hai capito anche troppo bene, e non sai come replicare...


 
Ma sei fuori di testa?
Quando mai ho utilizzato battute, invece di rispondere?
Quando mai non ho saputo replicare? Posso certo avere torto..ma mai ho avuto un atteggiamento reticente. E certo non mi manca la dialettica.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Intendevo questo.
> 
> Andatevi a rileggere VERIFICA di IP,. Tutti protestavano contro le prese di posizione (molto discutibili) di Fedifrago?
> Non mi pare proprio.
> ...


E soprattutto... lo ha usato verso tutti i partecipanti del forum. Se non fai nomi, è evidente che sia così. Altrimenti, prendi un po' di coraggio e ti rivolgi ai nick interessati. E' altamente scorretto fare un post con quel contenuto e indirizzarlo genericamente al plurale. Non mi sembra ci voglia così tanto a capirlo.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fammi capire ma chi dovrebbe replicare a quella sfilza di accuse?
> 
> Non dico che quello che sta scritto sia sbagliato, perche' di fatto ho capito ben poco, *avra' le sue ragioni che lei e altri avranno capito*... il modo e' quello che ho contestato.
> 
> Tutti i bannati non hanno mai potuto replicare, eppure le discussioni si sono portate avanti...


Comunque il punto sta anche un pò qui....non mi riferisco solo ad Asu che stimo moltissimo ma di cui critico il calderone in cui ha versato un pò tutti sperando che tutti intendessimo ciò che lei intendeva.......... forse qui non capite, voi anziani, che 1/4 di noi non capisce una sega di ciò a cui vi riferite....i vostri pregressi noi non li sappiamo.....e dire che X 15 anni fa andò sul personale rispondendo ad Y, a noi non è che ci aiuta....tutti quando scriviamo andiamoi sul personale: un conto è dire cotica, un conto è dire Sig. Nicola Cotica che abita in Via Le Dita dal naso n.1 a Frittole anno 1400 uasi 1500....noi non ci capiam nulla, ci schieriamo un pò per simnpatia personale e per condividere il poco che capiamo e voi continuerete a litigare in eterno....
Possibile che il classico "mannaggia il diavoletto che c'ha fatto litigà" lo insegnamo solo ai nostri figli? e cavolo, una buona volta, i nemici son fuori....


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Intendevo questo.
> 
> Andatevi a rileggere VERIFICA di IP,. Tutti protestavano contro le prese di posizione (molto discutibili) di Fedifrago?
> Non mi pare proprio.
> ...


 e stiamo parlando solo di oscuro, mi pare.che si scriva oscuro allora.
comunque è vero...la sto tirando troppo alle lunghe pesantemente.
vado che i fans mi reclamano


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Comunque il punto sta anche un pò qui....non mi riferisco solo ad Asu che stimo moltissimo ma di cui critico il calderone in cui ha versato un pò tutti sperando che tutti intendessimo ciò che lei intendeva.......... forse qui non capite, voi anziani, che 1/4 di noi non capisce una sega di ciò a cui vi riferite....i vostri pregressi noi non li sappiamo.....e dire che X 15 anni fa andò sul personale rispondendo ad Y, a noi non è che ci aiuta....tutti quando scriviamo andiamoi sul personale: un conto è dire cotica, un conto è dire Sig. Nicola Cotica che abita in Via Le Dita dal naso n.1 a Frittole anno 1400 uasi 1500....noi non ci capiam nulla, ci schieriamo un pò per simnpatia personale e per condividere il poco che capiamo e voi continuerete a litigare in eterno....
> Possibile che il classico *"mannaggia il diavoletto che c'ha fatto litigà"* lo insegnamo solo ai nostri figli? e cavolo, una buona volta, i nemici son fuori....


 ma quanto sei sfiziosa campanellina?


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori di testa?
> Quando mai ho utilizzato battute, invece di rispondere?
> Quando mai non ho saputo replicare? Posso certo avere torto..ma mai ho avuto un atteggiamento reticente. E certo non mi manca la dialettica.


 Non sono fuori di testa...
_va bene, tornerò a scuola, come mi è stato suggerito.
Quante cose sto imparando, ultimamente....
_Se discutiamo seriamente ed invece di rispondere te ne esci con queste frasi, non hai replicato, non ha argomentato, non hai usato dialettica. 
Non ho detto che non la hai, ma che te ne astieni.


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnYfENJZVuI&translated=1
> 
> 
> 
> :angelo::angelo::angelo::angelo:


Anna, mi sto rompendo.... entriamo in una chat io e te a far due chiacchiere? Ti offro uno spritz se ti và, anche se è presto....


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *e stiamo parlando solo di oscuro, mi pare.che si scriva oscuro allora.*
> comunque è vero...la sto tirando troppo alle lunghe pesantemente.
> vado che i fans mi reclamano


 Oh cazzo! E' così difficile da capire? Sei incazzata con qualcuno (a torto o a ragione?), lo vuoi insultare? E fai questo benedetto nick, invece di dare del branco di coglioni a tutti :rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Ma tu Mine, non puoi capire quanto mi risulat fastidioso l'atteggiamento massonico del dire non dire, dell'escludere la gente dai discorsi, del pretednere di aver ragione e del conmtinuare a batter sempre sugli stessi chiodi....basta...i chiodi son entrati... X ha fatto lo stronzo con Y....Y con Z.....Z è una vittima.....W fa gruppetto con A - B - C nella speranza si provochi una insurrezione.... C che non è altri che D sotto mentite spoglie lecca a destra, sputa a manca.... poi ci sono D - E - F - G al quadrato che clonano altre precedenti vite..... ahò, ABBBASTA!!!!


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E soprattutto... lo ha usato verso tutti i partecipanti del forum. Se non fai nomi, è evidente che sia così. Altrimenti, prendi un po' di coraggio e ti rivolgi ai nick interessati. E' altamente scorretto fare un post con quel contenuto e indirizzarlo genericamente al plurale. Non mi sembra ci voglia così tanto a capirlo.


 
Ok. Doveva fare i nomi...
:singleeye:
Uffa , moltimdi...non mi va di litigare...


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oh cazzo! E' così difficile da capire? Sei incazzata con qualcuno (a torto o a ragione?), lo vuoi insultare? E fai questo benedetto nick, invece di dare del branco di coglioni a tutti :rotfl:


Io infatti ho fatto solo il nome di Oscuro.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ok. Doveva fare i nomi...
> :singleeye:
> Uffa , moltimdi...non mi va di litigare...


Ma non c'è niente da litigare, Iris :carneval: Per me se era nera faceva pure bene a incazzarsi, ma allora dico: sfancula chi ti fa girare le palle :rotfl:


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono fuori di testa...
> _va bene, tornerò a scuola, come mi è stato suggerito._
> _Quante cose sto imparando, ultimamente...._
> Se discutiamo seriamente ed invece di rispondere te ne esci con queste frasi, non hai replicato, non ha argomentato, non hai usato dialettica.
> Non ho detto che non la hai, ma che te ne astieni.


Sto a lavorà..poco...devo fare in fretta...:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (6 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Anna, mi sto rompendo.... entriamo in una chat io e te a far due chiacchiere? Ti offro uno spritz se ti và, anche se è presto....


ho chiuso con le chat, però lo spritz lo accetto molto volentieri: spritz aperol, ovviamente


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e stiamo parlando solo di oscuro, mi pare.che si scriva oscuro allora.
> comunque è vero...la sto tirando troppo alle lunghe pesantemente.
> vado che i fans mi reclamano


 
Personalmente ad Oscuro l'ho fatto già nero. Volevo evitare di rinominarlo...:unhappy: O griderà ala persecuzione...sapendo come è fatto.


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho chiuso con le chat, però lo spritz lo accetto molto volentieri: spritz aperol, ovviamente



Ok allora dammi il numero di cell che ti chiamo direttametne. Vada per lo spritz con Aperol!


----------



## Anna A (6 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok allora dammi il numero di cell che ti chiamo direttametne. Vada per lo spritz con Aperol!


vivo in giappone, lo vuoi lo stesso?


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> vivo in giappone, lo vuoi lo stesso?



Il Giappone è il paese più affascinante al mondo.


----------



## Papero (6 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Il Giappone è il paese più affascinante al mondo.


Kid, basta! Rimetti gli ormoni nella stalla!


----------



## Kid (6 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Kid, basta! Rimetti gli ormoni nella stalla!



Sono serio giuro! Un viaggio in Giappone è il mio sogno nel cassetto da una vita.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono serio giuro! Un viaggio in Giappone è il mio sogno nel cassetto da una vita.


Il mio primo viaggio all'estero in assoluto... ne vale la pena, fallo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ve lo dico con tutto il bene che vi voglio ragazzi: voi state male!
> 
> Siete qui a scannarvi per non so cosa, mettendo a rischio la serenità del forum (perchè io ero sereno... mai avuto nessun problema) e perdendo di vista il reale fine ultimo di questo nostro punto di ritrovo.
> 
> ...



Quoto e straquoto! :up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma tu Mine, non puoi capire quanto mi risulat fastidioso l'atteggiamento massonico del dire non dire, dell'escludere la gente dai discorsi, del pretednere di aver ragione e del conmtinuare a batter sempre sugli stessi chiodi....basta...i chiodi son entrati... X ha fatto lo stronzo con Y....Y con Z.....Z è una vittima.....W fa gruppetto con A - B - C nella speranza si provochi una insurrezione.... C che non è altri che D sotto mentite spoglie lecca a destra, sputa a manca.... poi ci sono D - E - F - G al quadrato che clonano altre precedenti vite..... ahò, ABBBASTA!!!!


 hai ragione

etchiùùùùùùùù...ma quanta polverina hai sparso:singleeye:


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> etchiùùùùùùùù...ma quanta polverina hai sparso:singleeye:


Ma guarda, io ci provo sempre, ve ne tiro a secchiate...ma voi nulla eh! Siete immuni.... a volte contro la polvere di carbone nulla è possibile!!!


----------



## Iris (6 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io ci provo sempre, ve ne tiro a secchiate...ma voi nulla eh! Siete immuni.... a volte contro la polvere di carbone nulla è possibile!!!


 
Magari ai nuovi utenti fa impressione..ma noi sono anni che si litiga.....
Eppure non abbiamo mai ammazzato nessuno...

Tra poco ci passa....

Ora vi saluto...perchè per un pò non posso autenticarmi...quindi una che litiga in meno per un pò.(ma vi leggo)


Un bacio grande a tutti...e buone vacanze.

Spero che i bannati ritornino.
Ciao


----------



## Anna A (6 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Magari ai nuovi utenti fa impressione..ma noi sono anni che si litiga.....
> Eppure non abbiamo mai ammazzato nessuno...
> 
> Tra poco ci passa....
> ...


e no, ciccia.. adesso devi timbrare il cartellino anche sul forum e no che vai in vacanze dopo aver messo in discussione mezzo forum :ira:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2010)

*Iris*

Iris dice di avermi fatto nero....:rotfl:!Come no, dice che ho fatto la guerra a fedifrago solo adesso.....:rotfl::rotfl:Credo che rispondere a d Iris vista la sua stupidità sia solo che gratuito.....questa è un?altra dell vedove inconsolabili.....be si rassegni e torni a studiare un pò di codice di procedura penale e lei sa perchè....!Ho sempre esternato il mio pensiero su quell'essere è continuerò a farlo....vi piaccio o meno....>!!!:up:


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Si ma magari potevi dire la stessa cosa evitando di dirle stupida... scusa se esemplifico sul post che ho ora sopra la capoccia ma mi resta più facile che pescar indietro... se veramente come dice qualcuno a noi fa impressione ma voi son anni che litigate, allora Iris lo sa perfettamente che tu pensi che sia stupida,perchè farlo sapere anche a noi che non lo sapevamo? nessunod i voi riesce a dire ciò che pensa senza offendere personalmente? non parlo di metter i fiocchetti alle cose che dite eh, non son anche io tanto stupida, dico che spesso parlar chiaro senza metterci dentro 3/4 di offese (e alcuni anche di parolacce) o di minacce (così vedi che non ho presoc he ad esempio il tuo post qui sopr....qui mi riferisco alle minacce che Fedi avrebeb fatto a te!)  forse renderebbe il tutto meno antipatico...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2010)

*Think*

Hai ragione....ma accusarmi di dire la mia solo adesso è veramente scorretto....!!


----------



## Micia (6 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo, allora poteva far 31 e rivolgerlo all'interessato/a o no?
> 
> Pare brutto che qualcuno parli chiaro di tanto in tanto, invece no, bisogna sempre leggere tra le righe in perfetto stile mafioso (non sto dicendo che qualcuno sia mafioso, tanto per intenderci). Aborro questo stile e lo evito a costo di attirare antipatie (come probabilmente succedera' ora).
> 
> ...


 
Non posso darti torto. avrebbe potuto.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Vedi oscuro, a volte bastano i modi per far la differenza tra un confronto di idee/ discussione, un litigio e una rissa... :up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Vedi oscuro, a volte bastano i modi per far la differenza tra un confronto di idee/ discussione, un litigio e una rissa... :up:


 ti quoto, ti ricuoto ,ti riscuoto e percuoto.per la prima volta:umile:m'inchino.
tutto si può dire ma sempre nel rispetto altrui


----------



## Anna A (6 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione....ma accusarmi di dire la mia solo adesso è veramente scorretto....!!


ma infatti non capisco perché dicano questo. tu ed io abbiamo sempre baruffato con fedifrago, mica solo adesso.. anzi adesso sembra un parcogiochi austriaco, rispetto alle passate baruffe :rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (6 Luglio 2010)

*già.. tutto come sempre.*



Minerva ha detto:


> ti quoto, ti ricuoto ,ti riscuoto e percuoto.per la prima volta:umile:m'inchino.
> tutto si può dire ma sempre nel rispetto altrui


e come al solito non offri nemmeno un caffè:ira:


----------



## Micia (6 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma infatti non capisco perché dicano questo. tu ed io abbiamo sempre baruffato con fedifrago, mica solo adesso.. anzi adesso sembra un parcogiochi austriaco, rispetto alle passate baruffe :rotfl:


bella questa.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Come è un parco giochi austriaco?


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2010)

*Anna*

Perchè?Perchè son in malafede e mi sembra evidente.....,Persa e Iris,....io son abituato a far i nomi...son sempre state schierate....e sappiamo da quale parte.....adesso che han perso il loro padre Putativo gettano fango.....!L'intelligenza delle persone è anche ammettere di aver perso e saper perdere....hanno sempre combattuto una battaglia sbagliata e con modalità scorrette....adesso cosa gli rimane di fare?Asserire che parlo solo adesso....:rotfl:dimmi tu:rotfl:forse pensano che questo forum è popolato da stupidi e vogliono strumentalizzare e manipolare gli altri....o forse farebbero bene a tacere...stavolta non ci son riuscite..proprio no!!!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e come al solito non offri nemmeno un caffè:ira:


 ehm ho lasciato i soldi a casa:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti quoto, ti ricuoto ,ti riscuoto e percuoto.per la prima volta:umile:*m'inchino.*
> tutto si può dire ma sempre nel rispetto altrui


Mi raccoglierebbe la matita visto che c'e'?

Oggi mi fa male la schiena


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè?Perchè son in malafede e mi sembra evidente.....,Persa e Iris,....io son abituato a far i nomi...son sempre state schierate....e sappiamo da quale parte.....adesso che han perso il loro padre Putativo gettano fango.....!L'intelligenza delle persone è anche ammettere di aver perso e saper perdere....hanno sempre combattuto una battaglia sbagliata e con modalità scorrette....adesso cosa gli rimane di fare?Asserire che parlo solo adesso....:rotfl:dimmi tu:rotfl:forse pensano che questo forum è popolato da stupidi e vogliono *strumentalizzare e manipolare gli altri*....o forse farebbero bene a tacere...stavolta non ci son riuscite..proprio no!!!!:up:


Scusa oscuro...ma tu crtedi sul seiro che qui - e abbiamo tutti una certa età a quanto mi pare di aver capito - ci sia gente capace di frsi manipolare e strumentalizzare? e se sì, a che pro? che si vince? che ci rimetto io a star dalal tua parte o da quelal di pincopalla? e che ci guadagno? punti? premi? considerazione? questa è un'altra cosa che non capisco..... io stimo persa oer alcune cose, mahgari te per altre..... conlei magari ho meno da discutere perchè a modi più pacati, con te magari sembroi più accalorata perchè tu sei più veemente nelel tue argomentazioni....questo cosa vuol dire che se io approvo te in un post Persa ci rimane male e non mi parla più o se io dico in un post a Persa che son d'accordo con lei tu mipensi del suo club? non credo no? io attribuisco a te, a lei, quasi a tutti qui dentro stessa dose di intelligenza: non ho paura di dare il mio placet a te per paura di Persa o che tu mi appelli amichetta di Persa se dico che lei in quel frangente mi trova d'accordo e tu no....

Perchè ragionate così? perchè?

Non si sta gareggiando per un posto di lavoro
non ci si sta litigando l'uomo/donna
non si sta ad un'asta pubblica per alzata di mano

ci si scambiano pareri...ci si aiut...si aiutan gli altri...si fa conversazione...si cazzeggia anche.... a che pro le manipolazioni?

p.s.: i nomi tuo e di Persa son stati ftti a caolo perchè tu citavi lei e Iris e non altri....ne potremmo prender altri due  a  caso....


----------



## Micia (6 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi raccoglierebbe la matita visto che c'e'?
> 
> Oggi mi fa male la schiena


Non ne parliamo.

vertebre schiacciate?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ne parliamo.
> 
> vertebre schiacciate?


Si... lo sport mi ha un filino inculata:carneval:

Mi hanno detto di dover far nuoto... ma le piscine mi danno la nausea...calde...cloro... troppa gente:unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (6 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Come è un parco giochi austriaco?


sono di cultura pedagogica steineriana, per intenderci.. ci porti i bimbi e nemmeno ti accorgi che ci sono, tanto sono abituati a quel tipo di ambiente.  d'estate fanno percorsi giochi fantastici in cui veramente si divertono in maniera diversa. non senti strilli ne baruffe... provare per credere..


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Io vado sempre a Mirabilandia e strillo come un'aquilotto di 2 settimane... non mi piacerebbe, losento...mi piacerbbe per i miei figli s ene avessi, di sicuro...ma non fa per me... io sono per i giochi pericolosi e liberatori!!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Si... lo sport mi ha un filino inculata*:carneval:
> 
> Mi hanno detto di dover far nuoto... ma le piscine mi danno la nausea...calde...cloro... troppa gente:unhappy:


 e c'è ancora chi va dicendo in giro che fa bene alla salute... :carneval:


----------



## Micia (6 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si... lo sport mi ha un filino inculata:carneval:
> 
> Mi hanno detto di dover far nuoto... ma le piscine mi danno la nausea...calde...cloro... troppa gente:unhappy:


 
le detesto anche io per gli stessi motivi. oltre a non essere un delifino ma un mattone.

palestra e lavoro individuale e rinasci.

oppure, cercare un osteopata, ma di quelli giusti, dopo ti  metto il link, e pare che possa resuscitare con quattro mosse ben assestate.
Una mia amica con un ernia sta benissimo
Una seconda idem.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e c'è ancora chi va dicendo in giro che fa bene alla salute... :carneval:


Dipende dallo sport credo... a me gli inverni in acqua non hanno giovato granche':singleeye:


----------



## Micia (6 Luglio 2010)

*tinke*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io vado sempre a Mirabilandia e strillo come un'aquilotto di 2 settimane... non mi piacerebbe, losento...mi piacerbbe per i miei figli s ene avessi, di sicuro...ma non fa per me... io sono per i giochi pericolosi e liberatori!!!


naaaaa

ti devi convertire a GARDALAND.
è IL PARADISO ludico.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende dallo sport credo... *a me gli inverni in acqua non hanno giovato granche'*:singleeye:


 A parte narvali e trichechi, dubito che giovino un granchè a chicchessia :carneval:


----------



## Micia (6 Luglio 2010)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> sono di cultura pedagogica steineriana, per intenderci.. ci porti i bimbi e nemmeno ti accorgi che ci sono, tanto sono abituati a quel tipo di ambiente. d'estate fanno percorsi giochi fantastici in cui veramente si divertono in maniera diversa. non senti strilli ne baruffe... provare per credere..


ma daiii

nemmeno sapevo che esistessero. 

che meraviglia...


----------



## Micia (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte narvali e trichechi, dubito che giovino un granchè a chicchessia :carneval:


te devi essere di un pigrolo che la metà puo' bastare.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte narvali e trichechi, dubito che giovino un *granchè a chicchessia* :carneval:


Quello e' ovvio pigna... intendevo che stare in acqua era parte dello sport che praticavo, e di conseguenza mi ha rovinata (cosi' come tutti gli altri canoisti)


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quello e' ovvio pigna... intendevo che stare in acqua era parte dello sport che praticavo, e di conseguenza mi ha rovinata (cosi' come tutti gli altri canoisti)


  Troppo pesante come sport...:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Troppo pesante come sport...:unhappy:


Infatti e' pesantissimo... se pensi che una donna medio-brava si spara 500m in 2'00"-2'10" a forza di braccia...son veramente cazzi acidi:unhappy:


----------



## Micia (6 Luglio 2010)

*Tornando a bomba*

questa discussione purtroppo è inutile.

Anzi, va adesasperare tutto.

Chi ha voglia di superare, supera, chi diversamente non ne ha voglia non lo fa e non credo per malafede.




Gli accenti che ha usato è vero, non sono stati affatto pallidi  e neutrali , pero' consentitemi di fare questa osservazione : se nulla le fosse importato di tutti noi, di tutti voi, di tutti loro la temperatura emotiva di quel post sarebbe stata diversa.


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2010)

*Think*

Sai all'inizio pensavo anche io come te....e non mi capacitavo.....poi ho capito che per alcuni il forum è più importante che per altri....e magari ci stà anche questo.....fin quando si arriva alla non accettazione...del pensiero altrui ,della serie o con me o contro di me....!!Qui è accaduto questo...qualcuno si è messo in testa che era giusto il suo e sbagliato quello degli altri.....qualcun'altro crede di venir ad insegnare cosa si deve dire e come si deve dire.....e gioco forza che a questo stato di cose poi trovi sempre qualcuno che si ribella....!!Cmq Think se ci si confronta serenamente io problemi non ne ho...ma non ho certo l'anello al naso!!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

*e poi si diventa così...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti e' pesantissimo... se pensi che una donna medio-brava si spara 500m in 2'00"-2'10" a forza di braccia...*son veramente cazzi acidi*:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Ma lei e' un portento! 
:umile:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Le affermazioni gravi sono ma certo difficile il "mi informo e ti trovo" (tra l'altro, se del caso e ad informazioni nostre fornite pari allo zero, passibile di denuncia!!!)..... forse, a volte, si è dato troppo peso alle minacce (che tuttavia, son comunque sgradevoli assai da ovunque pervengano!) fatte, costituite al 50% di aria fritta e al 48 % da acqua calda...
> Trovo molto difficile scovare qualcuno nel suo habitat naturale se questo qualcuno in primis non abbia - fidandosi - fornito molti indizi.... il che non rende certo meno pesante la posizione di chi minaccia ma certo se noi abbiamo una targhetta al collo con scritto chi siamo, dove stiamo, malattie esantematiche avute, etc. la vedo dura poi non temere....
> Con questo non voglio dire che approvo certe modalità....


Non prendere per oro colato la ricostruzione storica di interazioni che sono avvenute nel forum perché vi sono stati notevoli cambiamenti di politica gestionale.
In breve:
inizialmente il forum è nato come spazio totalmente libero dove era pure possibile scrivere senza alcuna iscrizione e non vi era nessun tipo di moderazione, ma se entrava un utente provocatorio interveniva il fondatore che lo stroncava lui.
Poi il fondatore ha lasciato il forum a persone di sua fiducia che hanno proseguito la sua linea.
Poi è entrato nel forum il già troppo citato chen che ha attuato uno stile d'intervento che ha fatto chiedere a gran voce, da una parte di utenti, una forma di moderazione.
Allora (dopo vivaci scontri di mesi che potresti ricercare nel vecchio forum) è stata introdotta una "moderazione democratica" per la quale semplici utenti, scelti per votazione attraverso sondaggio, hanno avuto alcuni poteri di moderazione quale segnalare post e spostarli di sezione e in particolare in sezione "scannatoio" dove si potevano svolgere scontri vivaci, ma senza potere di ban, che non era proprio previsto. Nel contempo è stata creata una sezione ultra-privé e libera chiamata "stanza 101" a iscrizione ulteriore.
In questa situazione si sono creati scontri anche pesanti che magari iniziati in sezione libera (e quindi parzialmente moderata e visibile a tutti) continuavano in "101".
In questo regime vario di moderazione ci sono stati scontri a cui oscuro si riferisce.
Ovviamente (ma non per lui) non si può chiedere di bannare una persona se il ban non è previsto, né ci si può lamentare di quanto viene detto in luogo che è "libero" per definizione.
Inoltre in ogni lite è chiaro che quel che uno scrive è ben condizionato da quel che gli è stato detto in precedenza.
Per cui ...ti consiglio di non cercare di capire come si sono svolti gli scontri a cui si riferisce.
Naturalmente io non rispondo a una persona che si esprime come lui fa nei miei confronti, perché ormai conosco il soggetto e so che dove vuole arrivare.
Dopo questo periodo di "moderazione democratica" ci sono stati pesantissimi attacchi ai moderatori e in particolare a me. Sono stata accusata di cose turpi che neppure potevo fare non essendo tra i poteri a me concessi.
In seguito a ciò Si è formata una triade di moderatori quali Giovanni (Admin), Fedifrago e Bruja che si sono fatti carico dei vari impegni di gestione con ruoli diversi.
E così arriviamo a circa un anno fa, dopo alcune contestazioni alla moderazione il forum viene chiuso per consentire un chiarimento tra i membri dello staff....ma tu già c'eri.
Quando riapre...è storia recente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2010)

*Ricevo e pubblico*

*Avete ragione tutti.
Chi se l'è presa e chi ha commentato il mio post.
Ho esteso in generale a tutti un mio giudizio su alcuni utenti. Ho sbagliato. Chiedo scusa.
Non credo però  che mi si possa accusare di essere una che generalmente non fa nomi e non dice le cose in faccia a chi penso di dovere dire qualcosa, anche di sgradevole.
I nomi sono di quelle persone che hanno preso parte ad un misero e squallido linciaggio di un utente che può stare sui coglioni, 
può essersi comportato male ma che, bene o male, si è preso a cuore il forum impegnandosi per gestirlo, levando tempo personale e trascurando altri suoi hobbies per dedicarsi a questo incarico.
Non mi pare ci fosse la fila per questo posto decisamente poco ambito.
Come ci si muove, da moderatore, si sbaglia e lui ha sicuramente sbagliato. Anche con me che mi trovo ora a difenderlo, per princìpio soprattutto.
I nomi? Oscuro, Anna, Astro, Giovanni (il più scorretto di tutti  in quanto amministratore, sta ripetendo gli stessi errori di cui accusa Fedifrago), Marì, Minerva con alcuni commenti, a mio parere, sgradevoli su Fedifrago, Messalina. Altri non li ricordo, mi pare chiara ma non posso rileggere tutto. 
Ero incazzata e ho esteso il concetto in generale. Mi scuso quindi anche per i toni eccessivi e sopra le righe. Esattamente quanto era l'umore che mi ha spinto ad usarli
Questa è stata una cazzata della quale mi scuso con tutti.
Ma vedere un amministratore che entra in un tred che chiaramente sbeffeggia un  suo "collega" e sganasciarsi dalle risate, vedere che invece di risolvere i suoi problemi con fedifrago privatamente, come sempre mi pare si siano 'invitati  gli utenti a fare, lo fa pubblicamente e con quei toni, mi ha fatto partire la brocca.  
A proposito tengo a precisare ad Admin che io non tifo, non sono intervenuta per difendere Fedifrago ma un mio pensiero su una situazione che ho trovato indegna. Considero quindi consono e adeguato il mio ban e vi saluto 
Ancora mi scuso con tutti  e ringrazio le amiche di sempre che mi dimostrano ancora una volta  un’affetto e una comprensione da vere sorelle  .
Buona giornata
Asudem
ore 11,30*


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Avete ragione tutti.*
> _*Chi se l'è presa e chi ha commentato il mio post.*_
> _*Ho esteso in generale a tutti un mio giudizio su alcuni utenti. Ho sbagliato. Chiedo scusa.*_
> _*Non credo però che mi si possa accusare di essere una che generalmente non fa nomi e non dice le cose in faccia a chi penso di dovere dire qualcosa, anche di sgradevole.*_
> ...


 questo lo condivido


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo lo condivido


io condivido quasi tutto, salvo alcuni distinguo e dettagli


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Ciao Asu


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non prendere per oro colato la ricostruzione storica di interazioni che sono avvenute nel forum perché vi sono stati notevoli cambiamenti di politica gestionale.
> In breve:
> inizialmente il forum è nato come spazio totalmente libero dove era pure possibile scrivere senza alcuna iscrizione e non vi era nessun tipo di moderazione, ma se entrava un utente provocatorio interveniva il fondatore che lo stroncava lui.
> Poi il fondatore ha lasciato il forum a persone di sua fiducia che hanno proseguito la sua linea.
> ...


Ok, ho capito poco di piu' ma mi par comunque eccessivamente generico per spiegare certe prese di posizione, certi attacchi e certe punzecchiature tanto puntuali, a volte cattive, a volte aggressive, a volte persino maleducate, a volte solo impertinenti...
Io non sono troppo buona - leggo fessa, non buona, potevi dirloc he capivo l'istesso senza offesa perche' ne intendevo il senso - e' che veramente non capisco come X non abbia talmente nulla di serio da fare e pensare nella sua vita che spifferare - senza alcun vantaggio per sè  poi - quella altrui, travisandola pure per stupidita' o per sfregio.... cui prodest....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ok, ho capito poco di piu' ma mi par comunque eccessivamente generico per spiegare certe prese di posizione, certi attacchi e certe punzecchiature tanto puntuali, a volte cattive, a volte aggressive, a volte persino maleducate, a volte solo impertinenti...
> Io non sono troppo buona - leggo fessa, non buona, potevi dirloc he capivo l'istesso senza offesa perche' ne intendevo il senso - e' che veramente non capisco come X non abbia talmente nulla di serio da fare e pensare nella sua vita che spifferare - senza alcun vantaggio per se' stesso/a poi - quella altrui, travisandola pure per stupidita' o per sfregio.... cui prodest....


 Lungi da me considerarti fessa, se non nella misura in cui considero me stessa.
Anch'io mi sono stupita nel vedere il gusto della presunta ridicolizzazione di nick che corrispondono a persone comunque estranee. Ma c'è chi ce l'ha.

Per il resto ognuno ha il suo carattere e i suoi punti deboli, toccando i quali si sente se non ferito, almeno punto e se le cose sono reiterate può reagire ...a modo proprio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa ma come potremmo decidere chi resta e chiva se si può solo dare un voto ad un post? si può decidere se far proseguire o smettere X di intervenire a sproposito o volgarmente in tale o tale altra discussione, non evitare proprio che insozzi il forum....o prevedi che dopo tot post cancellati la persona si autobanni? e poi: a me pare assurdo che non si possa approvare più di una volta (date che tante sono le discussioni) un utente.... io qui dentro generalmente mi trovo d'accordo con una decina di persone o, se non son d'accordo in toto, magari mi colpisce il modo di scrivere di quella persoan che risulta sempre moltopacata, molto propositiva, molto semplice nel suo esporre....bè, datosi che non ho dato punti a tutti mi si chiede di farmi un giro altrove prima di poterlo RI-fare.....è colpa mia se questa estate scriviamo in 20 e 10 li ho già "premiati"? che faccio, concedo punti a caso pur di poter veramente dare un mio parere su di un post? o ho capito male io il sistema (di sicuro è così) oppure con me funziona male...


Naturale evoluzione del forum è di applicare automatismi che negano ad utenti particolarmente aggressivi e respinti dalla comunità la possibilità di devastare il forum. Non il ban nel senso classico, ma l'impossibilità di scrivere per un po', sia in pubblico che in privato.

Dato che è un sistema a punti positivi e negativi, gli utenti troppo aggressivi, noiosi, insyìistenti ecc ecc guadagnano molti punti negativi, che a un determinato punto bloccano la possibilità di scrivere e rispondere nel forum.

Un contatore che ci va a razzolare tanto in tanto, aggiunge un punto positivo alle pecore nere, che così potranno ricominciare a scrivere. Ovvio, se uno si è attirato tutte le ire, dovrà attendere di più, e quando è "debole" basta una piccola cazzata per tornare nel silenzio.

Gli utenti invece con costante crescita positiva, guadagnano più potere, ossia un click in una delle due direzioni ha un effetto più incisivo. Non di molto, si tratta di frazioni di punti.


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

E come la si mette con utenti che non contribuiscono affatto alla crescita del forum pur tuttavia furbescamente scrivendo senza mai andare sopra le righe, senza perdersi in espressioni maleducate? cioè la mia vita qui dentro e quella di tutti gli altri (che mi sian simpatici, antipatici, che facciam parte di una cricca o dell'altra....per intenderci, la vita mia e di tutti quelli che il forum come me lo vivono sul serio) è messa alla stregua di utenti che chiaramente usano il forum al sol fine di trastullo o di farlo apparire all'esterno la solita idiozia per persone stanche del sentimento e desiderose di argomenti pruriginosi o inutili? perchè, detto tra noi, non è che io vada a dare punti negativi a chi non è maleducato o che dice cose con cui non son d'accordo... ognuno ha diritto di esprimersi per ciò che crede.... in questo modo si autobannano solo i maleducati, nonci sarà mai nessuno a dire a X...ah bellà, tornatene in bordello.com o in giochips3.com....
Tu sei sicuro che l'autoregolamentazione a punti funzioni?
E ancora: perchè non posso dare da 10 gg. un punto a X se nel frattempo a fatto altri 3 interventi che non solo condividevo ma che a mio parere eran espressi con moderazione, educazione e sopratturro rispetto verso tutti? soilo perchè i miei punti pochi son già andati alle 8/9 persone di cui ho approvato lo scrivere? che devo finire a dare punti a Leite pur di poter ripremiare Tuzzabanchi Nicola perchè il sistema mi dice di farmi un giro oltre e premiar anche altri? Grazie Giò, chiariscimi anche questo se puoi...


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2010)

*Incredibile*

Ha senso raccontare una storia senza elencarne i particolari?Già forse sarebbe troppo lunga da raccontare.....un minimo di onestà intellettuale non guasterebbe....ma d'altronde....!!Almeno adesso i nuovi capiranno certi attacchi gratutiti...e le posizioni di utenti che dicono e non dicono.....!!Se anna sbagiasse sarei il primo ad esternargli il mio dissenso...e anna farebbe lo stesso con me....!Asu ha ragione io e anna siamo due cani.....ma sciolti....Cani sciolti e liberi.....a qualcuno da fastidio.....magari perchè si è sempre appecoronato dietro il Fedifrago di turno....Persa parlo chiaramente di te....!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2010)

oscuro...stavi diventando simpatico e ora stai tornando agli antichi "spendori" di quando sedevi alla destra di chen e spargevi a piene mani oscenità insostenibili.
riprenditi

e per stamani sto a posto con le prediche.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

Tenga, le e' scappata una L... cerchi di chiudere il recinto:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tenga, le e' scappata una L... cerchi di chiudere il recinto:singleeye:


 grazie ma era difettosa e ostile e per questo  la cacciai


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

L'ho trovata a rovistare nel mio orto, mi ha rovinato la latuga... si e' mangiata la T.

Qualcuno dovra' pur pagare :racchia:


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ha senso raccontare una storia senza elencarne i particolari?Già forse sarebbe troppo lunga da raccontare.....un minimo di onestà intellettuale non guasterebbe....ma d'altronde....!!Almeno adesso i nuovi capiranno certi attacchi gratutiti...e le posizioni di utenti che dicono e non dicono.....!!Se anna sbagiasse sarei il primo ad esternargli il mio dissenso...e anna farebbe lo stesso con me....!Asu ha ragione io e anna siamo due cani.....ma sciolti....Cani sciolti e liberi.....a qualcuno da fastidio.....magari perchè si è sempre appecoronato dietro il Fedifrago di turno....Persa parlo chiaramente di te....!!:up:


Oscuro buongiorno.

posso chiederti come mai non riesci a convincere te stesso che sei nel giusto e non nello sbagliato? e che quello che hai subito è stato orribile da parte di un nik che amministrava pure?


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tenga, le e' scappata una L... cerchi di chiudere il recinto:singleeye:


Wacca wacca wacca...ci sto riuscendo, sto infettando tutti...questo era il mio vero scopo entrando qui ormai quasi un anmno fa....dopodichè il mondo sarà mio....ah ah ah....

p.s.: ovviamente il mondo dovrà essere resettato secondo i nuovi caratteri della mia tastiera...


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Wacca wacca wacca...ci sto riuscendo, sto infettando tutti...questo era il mio vero scopo entrando qui ormai quasi un anmno fa....*dopodichè il mondo sarà mio....ah ah ah....*
> 
> p.s.: ovviamente il mondo dovrà essere resettato secondo i nuovi caratteri della mia tastiera...


ehm , tinky ....fai vedere la polverina che tieni stamani


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm , tinky ....fai vedere la polverina che tieni stamani


Spiacente, sniffata tutta!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Spiacente, sniffata tutta!!!!:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ce la faccio! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2010)

*Micio*

Buon giorno a te....!Son decisamente convinto direi...da un paio di anni...avevo presagito il finale!!!Adesso mi disturba che si voglia mistificare e manipolare....adesso non parla OScuro parlano in fatti!!:up:


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a te....!Son decisamente convinto direi...da un paio di anni...avevo presagito il finale!!!Adesso mi disturba che si voglia mistificare e manipolare....adesso non parla OScuro parlano in fatti!!:up:


 
ma se parlano i fatti, se avevi ragione, che ghezzo te frega di quello che non capisce?

Non ti viene il sospetto che chi non capisce non puo'?

Non perchè de-ficente, ma perchè non ne ha gli strumenti, perchè ha un carattere diverso, perchè scrive tanto per, perchè è superficiale, perchè legge ad cazzum, insomma..per 1000000000 motivi.

tutto questo per dirti che troveremo SEMPRE qualcuno che ha voglia di mistificare o di manipolare la nostra  realtà.
quindi o ci si converte e si manda affanculo con sorriso; cosi quello è pure felice, oppure continuerai a roderti il fegato sperando che un polipo ( per citare quei due di là , molti e lettri ) diventi una giraffa.
Sei d'accordo oppure no?

Ti dico questo non per fare la mestra, ma perchè anche io in tempi remoti , non qui, ma altrove mi fece sangue amarissimo.
qui all'ex moderator gli ho detto quello che meritava a mio parere. ora nel suo ruolo puo' diventare pure il padre eterno ma non mi sposta di una virgola. 
sto qui , dopo essermi allontanata, perchè sto bene.meglio se anche asu tornasse, ma è una sua scelta e la rispetto .


provaci. puoi dare il meglio di te se Ti fai bastare oscuro


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2010)

*Micio*

Ciò che scrivi è interessante....!Ti rigiro la domanda allora!Sei sicura che non può capire?Sai io nella vita son un possibilista con spiccate tendenze al pessimismo....e forse il mio più grande errore è pensar di applicare il mio metro agli altri....!Nella specifico credo che ci sia più la volonta del non voler riconoscere....,sai, è dura per una  persona piena di se ...dover ammettere una posizione sbagliata....!!Spesso basterebbe un pizzico di umiltà....!!


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciò che scrivi è interessante....!Ti rigiro la domanda allora!Sei sicura che non può capire?Sai io nella vita son un possibilista con spiccate tendenze al pessimismo ( non si era capito:mrgreen ....e forse il mio più grande errore è pensar di applicare il mio metro agli altri....!Nella specifico credo che ci sia più la volonta del non voler riconoscere....,sai, è dura per una persona piena di se ...dover ammettere una posizione sbagliata....!!Spesso basterebbe un pizzico di umiltà....!!


Oscuro, ma tu hai ragione casso, ma non ti rendi conto che te lo stai spiegando da solo e che non ti ascolti?

Se quella persona è piena di sè , me lo dici tu come cazzo fa ad ammettere una roba del genere?

ma che lo riconosca o no, ma che stracazzo te ne fotte? come fa una mela a diventare una pera?

me lo dici tu?

ps. ti dico una cosa in privato e sottovoce. 

Non sono certa che non possa capire. sono certa invece, che del fatto che possa capire o meno non  importa a me.
non mi interessando i cafoni. non è difficile.


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Spiacente, sniffata tutta!!!!:mrgreen:


bella egoista


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2010)

*..........*

Appunto!!!!:up:


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

*...eh....*

sperem che ti sia entrato in capo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2010)

*Micio*

E che mi stanno sui maroni i"FURBETTI"...!!


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che mi stanno sui maroni i"FURBETTI"...!!


 daccapo


venitelo a prenedere.
e cacciatelo in gabbia.


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che mi stanno sui maroni i"FURBETTI"...!!


signor oscuro, ci segua indossando questa camiciuola con le maniche lunghe lunghe :mummia:
non abbia paura, andrà tutto bene


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2010)

*.........*

Dite tutti così.....!!:incazzato:


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e c'è ancora chi va dicendo in giro che fa bene alla salute... :carneval:






oggi ho un dolorino ai piedi.....scarpe troppo alte....:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> *E come la si mette con utenti che non contribuiscono affatto alla crescita del forum pur tuttavia furbescamente scrivendo senza mai andare sopra le righe, senza perdersi in espressioni maleducate*? cioè la mia vita qui dentro e quella di tutti gli altri (che mi sian simpatici, antipatici, che facciam parte di una cricca o dell'altra....per intenderci, la vita mia e di tutti quelli che il forum come me lo vivono sul serio) è messa alla stregua di utenti che chiaramente usano il forum al sol fine di trastullo o di farlo apparire all'esterno la solita idiozia per persone stanche del sentimento e desiderose di argomenti pruriginosi o inutili? perchè, detto tra noi, non è che io vada a dare punti negativi a chi non è maleducato o che dice cose con cui non son d'accordo... ognuno ha diritto di esprimersi per ciò che crede.... in questo modo si autobannano solo i maleducati, nonci sarà mai nessuno a dire a X...ah bellà, tornatene in bordello.com o in giochips3.com....
> Tu sei sicuro che l'autoregolamentazione a punti funzioni?
> E ancora: perchè non posso dare da 10 gg. un punto a X se nel frattempo a fatto altri 3 interventi che non solo condividevo ma che a mio parere eran espressi con moderazione, educazione e sopratturro rispetto verso tutti? soilo perchè i miei punti pochi son già andati alle 8/9 persone di cui ho approvato lo scrivere? che devo finire a dare punti a Leite pur di poter ripremiare Tuzzabanchi Nicola perchè il sistema mi dice di farmi un giro oltre e premiar anche altri? Grazie Giò, chiariscimi anche questo se puoi...


Sei tu a giudicare quindi gli appioppi un punto e giudizio negativo. Se sei l'unica a pensarla, non succede nulla di grave, se sono in tanti, l'utente sparisce dalla faccia del forum.

Dato che gli utenti non sono mai riusciti a mettersi d'accordo, credo che non succederà nemmeno ora. Sono le fondamenta ottime per i voti democratici. Il fatto che non si viene a sapere chi ha votato, aggiunge un'altra ignota - è possibile dire "sì" e fare "no".

L'unico difetto di questo sistema (e della democrazia) si verifica quando la comunità non fa niente. In assenza di scelte non può funzionare. Ma in assenza di scelte, nessuna cosa funziona.

Il motivo per cui non hai il click facile è spiegato presto. L'accanimento contro una persona è quasi innato e ci viene automatico. Se qualcuno ci fa incazzare siamo predisposti a cancellarlo dalla faccia della terra senza neanche considerare che possa avere ragione - solo perché abbiamo la luna storta.

Il numero di click da distribuire altrove fa anche sì che non ti rivolgi sempre alle stesse persone. Il numero dei click da distribuire ora è fisso (credo sia 20), ma farò una modifica per renderlo dinamico, in base al numero di utenti attivi. In questo modo, se c'è molta attività nel forum, il numero sarà maggiore e la possibilità di possibile accanimento in gruppo minore. Se gli utenti invece sono pochi, c'è bisogno di meno click.


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> bella egoista


 E' mia, e la do a chi mi pare....
Che avete capito, zozzoni...la polvere di  fata!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sei tu a giudicare quindi gli appioppi un punto e giudizio negativo. Se sei l'unica a pensarla, non succede nulla di grave, se sono in tanti, l'utente sparisce dalla faccia del forum.
> 
> Dato che gli utenti non sono mai riusciti a mettersi d'accordo, credo che non succederà nemmeno ora. Sono le fondamenta ottime per i voti democratici. Il fatto che non si viene a sapere chi ha votato, aggiunge un'altra ignota - è possibile dire "sì" e fare "no".
> 
> ...


Credo di aver capito un pò di più.....mi fuman le orecchie e anche le ali... ma son dubbiosa sul funzionamento sempre per i motivi che ho citato che spero tu abbia ben compreso....comunque ok e grazie del chiarimento!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che mi stanno sui maroni i"FURBETTI"...!!


 
 Aspetto che mi accusi pure di averti rubato il motorino ...che tanto (PER ME, eh) ce l'hai piccolo (il motorino)... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxWwkI2TwxY&feature=related​


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

*buongiornoo!!*

...mai detto che Brugola mia facesse parte del branco!! :carneval:

P.s.: Admin mi piace molto la tua idea!



...alla prossima...


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Persa*

Giravo in moto......poi ho capito che era meglioi trasferire su 4 ruote certe mie  passioni!


----------

